#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Рассказ про жизнь в бурятском дацане

## Клим Самгин

Павел Щербина

Цугол

http://angara.net/text/08/0526/

----------

Aлександр Г. (27.09.2010), Djampel Tharchin (03.11.2010), Ersh (12.09.2010), Fermion (28.09.2010), Janna (12.09.2010), Joy (12.09.2010), Liza Lyolina (12.09.2010), Markus (09.03.2014), Pedma Kalzang (09.09.2010), Sadhak (08.09.2010), Secundus (13.09.2010), Such (10.09.2010), Tong Po (09.09.2010), Volt (11.09.2010), Won Soeng (08.09.2010), Алексей Е (12.09.2010), Аня Приходящая (14.09.2010), Денис Евгеньев (14.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (10.09.2010), Леонид Ш (08.09.2010), лесник (15.09.2010), Нисарга (08.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.09.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (14.09.2010), Турецкий (02.10.2010), Юй Кан (08.09.2010), Яреб (12.09.2010)

----------


## Shunja

Ха. Бывал и жил в бурятских дацанах (монастырём язык не поворачивается назвать).
Чем больше там был - тем больше убеждался: организованная религия - тупик её развития.

PS/ Особенно Иволгинский дацан.

----------

Eshe Drug (11.09.2010)

----------


## Клим Самгин

честно говоря не знаю чем дацан от монастыря отличается
поэтому исправляю в названии слово "монастырь" на "дацан" =)





> Ха. Бывал и жил в бурятских дацанах (монастырём язык не поворачивается назвать).
> Чем больше там был - тем больше убеждался: организованная религия - тупик её развития.
> 
> PS/ Особенно Иволгинский дацан.



А в каких еще жили? Очень интересно было бы послушать рассказ об этом.

----------


## Топпер

> Чем больше там был - тем больше убеждался: организованная религия - тупик её развития.


И неорганизованная религия точно также может выродится.

----------

Ersh (12.09.2010), Eshe Drug (11.09.2010), Janna (14.09.2010), Артем Тараненко (08.09.2010), лесник (15.09.2010)

----------


## Сакура

Только что вернулась из поездки в Бурятию и Забайкальский край. В Цугольском дацане прожила неделю, знаю изнутри. Этот рассказ читали в инете ламы дацана и долго смеялись над ним. Человек не до конца понял то, о чём пишет.

----------


## Топпер

> Павел Щербина
> 
> Цугол
> 
> http://angara.net/text/08/0526/


Хороший рассказ.

----------

Janna (14.09.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И неорганизованная религия точно также может выродится.


...в нью эйдж  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

> ...в нью эйдж


Как это обычно и происходит.

----------

Артем Тараненко (08.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Только что вернулась из поездки в Бурятию и Забайкальский край. В Цугольском дацане прожила неделю, знаю изнутри. Этот рассказ читали в инете ламы дацана и долго смеялись над ним. Человек не до конца понял то, о чём пишет.


А подробнее о не до конца понятом этим человеком -- никак? : )

----------


## Нико

По-моему, вполне реалистично написано

----------

Janna (14.09.2010), Joy (12.09.2010), Аминадав (10.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (10.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Хороший рассказ, вдохновляющий  :Smilie:

----------

Janna (14.09.2010)

----------


## Volt

> Павел Щербина
> 
> Цугол
> 
> http://angara.net/text/08/0526/


Спасибо, Павел! Прочитал - будто из чистейшего родника напился, а вода - хрусталь живой горный... Спасибо!

P.S. Он ярок, наивен, свеж... (c) неизвестно  :Smilie:

----------

Janna (14.09.2010)

----------


## Ersh

Давайте все-таки обсуждать текст, а не друг друга

----------

Joy (12.09.2010), Won Soeng (13.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Ха. Бывал и жил в бурятских дацанах (монастырём язык не поворачивается назвать).
> Чем больше там был - тем больше убеждался: организованная религия - тупик её развития.
> 
> PS/ Особенно Иволгинский дацан.


Каждый видит то что хочет видеть в силу своих омрачений. Во всем можно углядеть недостатки. Например раздраженный человек видит что-то прямое и говорит раздраженно: "Это слишком прямое". Представляете что он скажет если увидит что-то что не входит в его умопостроения насчет хорошо и плохо. У сансарных жс есть плохие и хорошие стороны. Вы думали что в дацане все будды что ли. Если вообще так смотреть на жс то можно стать человеконенавистником.

----------

Bagira (12.09.2010), Joy (12.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (12.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

Впечатление очень своеобразное. Руины цивилизации. 
Этот дацан, как и всякий, имеет  богатейшую историю, которую вот так приходится открывать заново, если не сказать - писать  с чистого листа. 

И вот, пожалуйста:

" Историю дацана я знал назубок. Я знал имена выдающихся учителей, йогинов и святых перерожденцев. Я узнал про Данзана Норбоева. Это был великий человек, который спасая религию от коммунистического произвола, пошел на компромисс с советской властью, из-за чего был обвинен своим же соратниками в измене и предательстве бурятского народа. Расстрелян был Даназан Норбоев в 1937 году, вместе с теми, кто его обвинял в измене. Сегодня его портрет установлен на одном алтаре с портретом Далай Ламы, и в Бурятии Данзана Норбоева почитают наравне со всеми, остальными – святыми.

Бальженима рассказывал, как в тридцать седьмом году, на реке Онон, сотнями расстреливали лам Цугольского дацана. По степи шла яркая, красно-желтая процессия, в сопровождении солдат НКВД. Их стреляли в упор, но некоторые ламы не умирали сразу, даже если пуля пробивала сердце. Тогда, один умник догадался снимать с лам обереги, которые у каждого висели на шее. Солдаты саблями срезали с лам обереги, и после этого дело спорилось...

Кого не расстреляли, того отправляли на Колыму. Со станции Оловяная уходили вагоны, битком набитые ламами и их учениками. Я узнал много трогательных историй о том, как ученик, до последнего находился рядом со своим учителем, и когда учитель отходил из этого мира, ученик просил взять его с собой. Говорят, что были такие случаи, когда они действительно уходили вместе.

Многие ламы прошли сталинские лагеря, войну и мирную, советскую жизнь. Когда, 1988 году Цугольский дацан, вновь был открыт, ламы, которые остались в живых – вернулись. Появились первые ученики, и старые ламы начали передавать им свои знания и традиции, которые они сумели сохранить за это время. "/.../

"У кого есть желание посмотреть наш фильм про Цугольский дацан – пишите. "

Ну так есть, выкладывайте и фильм, и из истории, что накопали.

ЗЫ "После того, как русская императрица – Елизавета II, официально признала в Бурятии Буддизм..." (sic!)

----------


## ullu

Ух ты,  Хохлов-лама... :Smilie: )))))))))))))))))))))))
гыгы  :Smilie: ))

----------

Доржик (16.09.2010), Майя П (15.09.2010), Нандзед Дордже (13.09.2010), Сергей Хос (13.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Вообще, то что происходит в т.н. бурятских дацанах дело собственно самих бурят.
Не факт, что только в бурятских дацанах бардак, и в тиб. монастырях это тоже к сожалению сплошь и рядом. 

Увы, приходится признать, что ситуация в бурятской сангхе в них не лучшая. Но не вам её исправлять, а по сему ваши ехидные типо посты ни чего хорошего не сделают, только меня раздражать будут. А все знают что я в гневе страшен.

Оставим это самим бурятам разбираться.
Недавно ехал с братьями мусульманами, и эти молодые бурятские мусульмане весьма мудро рассудили... речь зашла о мусульманах, которые не следуют всем мусульманским предписаниям. Ребята, которые весьма уважительно именуют меня на свой манер Дауд, очень четко поставили свою позицию в отношение своих братьев заблудших... почти дословно передаю - что толку нам здесь сидя в машине сотрясать воздух пустыми словами, они от этого не станут "правильными" мусульманами. Лучше буде говорить о конкретных делах, которые реально приносят пользу и о том что мы будем делать реально.
Я считаю что ребята правы, другое дело что они стали мусульманами, но это их личный выбор и это надо уважать. 
Возможно ситуация в дацанах повлияла на это, раз они приняли ислам.

Но совсем уж ругать дацаны я не стану, есть потому что в этой ситуации возможно и моя вина. Сегодня большинство монахов, не являются пиемниками той старой бурятской школы. Когда эти монахи становились послушники, тех монахов уже не было.
Мой старший брат, Зорик Лама к счастью застал лам старой школы и он действительно совершено иного склада человек, своими познаниями может дать фору многим тибетским ученым. А все потому что учился у старых лам. Недавно брат рассказывал как он был послушником и как его учили... весьма занятно, похоже на то как Марпа учил Миларепу.
Жалко, что Лама Зорик один, на всех нынешних бурятских монахов его не хватит.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (13.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> А все потому что учился у старых лам.


Так ведь получается вдобавок, не будет брата и некому про "старых лам" будет даже вспоминать. 
Или, что того хуже, тема станет мифом, и правду от вымысла уже не отличит никто. Этим старым ламам, которыми гордится бурятский народ,  вот бы и оставаться в народной его памяти, тогда, может,  и с дацанами будет получше и в мусульманство переходить не захочется. 
Да и москвичи будут, быть может, ездить не в Индию, а к вам. А то и мусульмане потянутся.

И раз это внутреннее дело бурят в первую очередь, почему бы вам не составить, пока еще можно, такой краткий словарик? Кто, где, когда? Имя, дацан, годы  жизни, что про того или иного бурятского  ламу 20 века  доподлинно известно.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> И раз это внутреннее дело бурят в первую очередь, почему бы вам не составить, пока еще можно, такой краткий словарик? Кто, где, когда? Имя, дацан, годы  жизни, что про того или иного бурятского  ламу 20 века  доподлинно известно.


Все это хорошо известно и книги изданы, только что толку если многие линии преемственности прервались =)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Говоря, что возможно есть и моя вина, я имел в виду гипотетическую ситуацию... потому что некоторые люди с детства считают меня почему то перерождением Цыден Ламхай, настоятеля Иволгинского дацана до конца 70-х. Некоторые его ученики так считают.
То был просвещеный лама, я конечно же рядом не стою.
Но у него то ученики были, в числе которых и мои родители.

Наверное ему надо было поболее учеников, хотя в 70... не повторилась бы ситуация как с Д.

Я кстати в дацаны вообще не захожу, в детстве мне нравилось в Иволгинском, но сейчас нет... исчезли мои детские переживания отсутствия суеты, умиротворение... теперь там много суеты, формализма и много чего что не совсем согласуется с моим пониманием Дхармы. Но я то не монах и вообще я последователь ЧННР и до другого мне дела вобщем то нет.

Вобщем, есть тут карма.

----------

Shunja (13.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (13.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (14.09.2010)

----------


## Shunja

> ... теперь там много суеты, формализма и много чего что не совсем согласуется с моим пониманием Дхармы. Но я то не монах и вообще я последователь ЧННР и до другого мне дела вобщем то нет.
> 
> Вобщем, есть тут карма.


Вот прям очень согласен. И слово-то какое точное - формализм.
Это удел любой религии "церковно-монастырского"типа.
Старых лам в Бурятии уже нет, остались одни "администраторы" укрепляющие вертикаль власти в обществе. (угадай на кого намекаю? :Wink: )
Вот так и живём.

----------


## Джигме

Dorje Dugarov а что это бурятов именно в ислам то тянет?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Одного видел бурята мусульманина, одетого в халат и тюбетейку. Кажется не так много мусульман среди бурят. Фсбшник в каком то интервью газете говорил на условиях анонимности якобы о 200 кавказских эмиссарах действующих в Бурятии, вовлекающих в ислам молодых бурят. Но в это слабо верится. Ну 20 м.б. но 200 слишком кажется. Хотя работа ими действительно видимо проводится. После Саида бурятского все возможно. Ничего хорошего в этом нет на самом деле. Саид бурятский по крови на четверть на самом деле бурят. Его отец наполовину бурят, наполовину казах, мать русская. Поэтому национальность бурят тут не на первом месте, как выставили.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Жалко, что Лама Зорик один, на всех нынешних бурятских монахов его не хватит.


Старой гвардии есть ламы. И учеников у них было. Просто они скромные очень как мне кажется.

----------

Майя П (15.09.2010), Уэф (06.10.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> если многие линии преемственности прервались =)


Счастливые люди. НЕ ВСЕ линии прервались.

----------


## Майя П

"Дима брызгал на огонь водку, и говорил о невидимых существах – нагах. Говорил, что они любят приятные запахи, и терпеть не могут всякую вонь. Например, они не любят запах горелой химии. От этого наги приходят в бешенство, и могут навредить человеку, который жжет в костре полиэтиленовую посуду или синтетические пакеты из-под продуктов."

Разве это наги?

----------


## лесник

> Ха. Бывал и жил в бурятских дацанах (монастырём язык не поворачивается назвать).
> Чем больше там был - тем больше убеждался: организованная религия - тупик её развития.
> 
> PS/ Особенно Иволгинский дацан.



Мне кажется, этот рассказ говорит как раз об обратном, не так уж и все плохо.

----------

Алексей Е (16.09.2010), Майя П (15.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Разве это наги?


Почему бы и нет ? К нагам в Азии относятся очень серьезно. Это далеко  не единственные существа , но...
Загрязняя природу, например так, как здесь написано, можно вызвать их гнев. Что в свою очередь может оказаться причиной болезней.
Ноги вполне  могли бы быть символом экологического движения. 

Если почитать русские языческие предания, то может оказаться, что добры молодцы также имели дело с классом этих существ, иногда с пользой для себя,  иногда вызывая неприятности.  С гневом этих существ на Руси связывают кожные болезни, в современном же мире, где с экологией давно не церемонятся, связывают рост онкологических заболеваний.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Но больше как я понял из одной истории наги не любят шум. У них очень тонкий слух и когда на берегу реки, источника галдят то это их очень сильно раздражает. Есть одна такая история, произошедшая в Бурятии. Одна девушка стиралась около источника и пришла одна бабушка и стала ругаться вот мол ты тут стираешься загрязняешь, оскверняешь чистый источник и т.д. Но потом сразу та бабушка слегла от болезни и умерла, а с девушкой ничего плохого не случилось. И говорят что бабушка заболела от воздействия нагов, раздраженных ее криками больше чем стиркой вещей поблизости.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Шераб Гьямцо лама рассказывал такую историю. Он в детстве с бабушкой срубил засохшее дерево возле одного источника на дрова. Мимо проходила одна женщина и сказала что не рубите мол, может быть вред, но они не обратили внимания и срубили это дерево. Вечером на щеке у него что то соскочило большое и это было воздействием нага сказал он. У некоторых людей на воздействие нагов есть что то вроде иммунитета, сказал он, у меня же сразу все проявляется, нет защиты.

----------


## Топпер

Вам это не напоминает православные рассказы по типу тех, что бытовали в советское (да и сейчайс тоже) время: "говорят, что в шеститдесятые годы, когда церкви сносили, тракторист зацепил тросом крест и начал его срывать с купола. А потом, он умер".

----------

Raudex (18.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Вам это не напоминает православные рассказы по типу тех, что бытовали в советское (да и сейчайс тоже) время: "говорят, что в шеститдесятые годы, когда церкви сносили, тракторист зацепил тросом крест и начал его срывать с купола. А потом, он умер".


Как рассказывала моя бабушка все те кто ломал дацаны в Кижинге, умерли почти сразу после того всякими дурацкими смертями. Это правда. Православные рассказы тоже могут быть правдивыми. Она была свидетелем всего того.

----------


## Топпер

В логике, коей так любят гордится буддисты *после* не обязательно обозначает *в результате*.
Люди вообще имеют нехорошую привычку умирать в конце-концов.
Ламы не участвовали в ломании дацанов, однако в большинстве своём погибли "дурацкой смертью" - были расстреляны или сосланы.

----------


## Саша П.

У меня есть приятель, у него сестра. Так вот у сестры, она немного старше, был муж. Тоже тракторист. Он однажды пошел купаться и утонул. Даже тело не нашли. 
А трактор так и стоял с работающим двигателем пока не кончилась солярка.

Что касается нагов, то с ними, с носителям и этих  энергий, как известно, соотносят змей.
 В прессе промелькнуло недавно сообщение, это касается не одной страны, а все планеты: "поголовье" змей за последние пару лет повсюду резко  сократилось.

----------

Sforza (16.09.2010), Уэф (06.10.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> У меня есть приятель, у него сестра. Так вот у сестры, она немного старше, был муж. Тоже тракторист. Он однажды пошел купаться и утонул. Даже тело не нашли. 
> А трактор так и стоял с работающим двигателем пока не кончилась солярка.


Тоже крест срывать пытался?  :EEK!:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> В логике, коей так любят гордится буддисты *после* не обязательно обозначает *в результате*.
> Люди вообще имеют нехорошую привычку умирать в конце-концов.
> Ламы не участвовали в ломании дацанов, однако в большинстве своём погибли "дурацкой смертью" - были расстреляны или сосланы.


Дурацкая смерть не значит быть расстрелянным или сосланным. Дурацкая это как в тех случаях в Кижинге - перепой, самоубийство через петлю, убийство друг друга и т.д.

----------


## Топпер

> Дурацкая смерть не значит быть расстрелянным или сосланным. Дурацкая это как в тех случаях в Кижинге - перепой, самоубийство через петлю, убийство друг друга и т.д.


Это уже дело оценок. Мне, вот расстрел лам кажется не менее дурацкой смертью. Представьте: сидел человек, учился, медитировал, за людей мантры читал, никого не трогал. В результате убили. Что может быть нелепей?

----------

Raudex (18.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Тут немного другой вопрос. Убитого таким образом буддиста преследовала его карма из прошлых жизней. Но того кто разрушал дацан настигла карма уже тут же. Тут вопрос к теории кармы, что очень сложно.

----------


## Топпер

> Тут немного другой вопрос. Убитого таким образом буддиста преследовала его карма из прошлых жизней. Но того кто разрушал дацан настигла карма уже тут же. Тут вопрос к теории кармы, что очень сложно.


И каким же образом вы так легко различаете, где действовала камма из прошлых жизней, а где из этой?
Вот я не припомню, чтобы где-либо обозначалась, что разрушение монастыря это настолько тяжёлая камма, что результаты созреют уже в этой жизни.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Не легко, но это явно. Разрушение монастыря это очень плохая карма, которая по определению должна созреть сразу же.

----------

Иван Денисов (26.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Тоже крест срывать пытался?


Не, тоже тракторист.

----------

Ho Shim (16.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Не, тоже тракторист.


Видимо у трактористов очень плохая камма.

----------

Raudex (18.09.2010), Кузьмич (17.09.2010), Саша П. (16.09.2010), Юй Кан (16.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Не легко, но это явно. Разрушение монастыря это очень плохая карма, которая по определению должна созреть сразу же.


В Каноне всего несколько случаев описано, когда камма была настолько плохой, что последствия наступали сразу же. Это случаи с Девадаттой и с Чунчей провалившимися сквозь землю. Случай с (если мне не изменяет память) с Кокаликой, который возводил напраслину на Сарипутту и умер, покрывшись язвами.
Даже результат деяний неотложного возмездия, несмотря на всю тяжесть, всё же  наступает только в следующей жизни. Поэтому не думаю, что смерть в этой жизни однозначно от действий по разрушению монастыря.
Самые тяжёлые каммические последствия от убийства живых существ и от раскола Сангхи. Не думаю, что разрушения зданий можно ставить на одну доску с убийствами людей.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Не просто здание, а одна из опор Дхармы.

----------


## Топпер

> Не просто здание, а одна из опор Дхармы.


Здание не входит в Три Драгоценности, насколько я понимаю.

Понятно, что разрушение обителей для монахов хорошей каммы не создаст. Но не думаю, что это столь уж фатально. В конце концов монахи могут проповедовать и в других местах.

----------

Raudex (18.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Ну, это в теории. На практике наши бабы и деды видели совсем другое.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, это в теории. На практике наши бабы и деды видели совсем другое.


И делали мирские выводы.

----------

Raudex (18.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Самые тяжёлые каммические последствия от убийства живых существ и от раскола Сангхи.


Удивительно, кстати, что часто  именно про раскол Сангхи  и забывают, говоря о тяжелой карме места. 
Разрушение культовых сооружений и расстрел монахов при все тяжести содеянного и соответствующей карме - это верхушка айсберга.  Эти деяния приводили к смятению в умах,  социо-политическим брожениям, противопоставлению таким образом одной части верующих другой, и т.п., приводя Третью Драгоценность  в то плачевное состояние,  в котором она оказалась. 

Ибо детей можно нарожать , обуть- одеть в оранжевое и пурпурное, здания можно отстроить, а Сангха слишком тонкая  категория, чтобы вот так взять и оправиться после того, как по ней прошлись режущими и колющими предметами.

----------

AlekseyE (16.09.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (19.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Расстрел да - это видимо сравнимо с расколом. Ибо исчезают монахи и учители - исчезает и Дхамма. 
Но Прибежище мы всё же не в зданиях принимаем.

----------

Raudex (18.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Расстрел да - это видимо сравнимо с расколом. Ибо исчезают монахи и учители - исчезает и Дхамма. 
> Но Прибежище мы всё же не в зданиях принимаем.


Тут вырисовывается какая-то кармическая завязка.

До начала 90х, в СССР, служители культа не имели права совершать какие-либо полагающиеся им по статусу религиозные действия вне культового здания, которых и  оставалось очень мало.
То есть православный священник и кадилом махнуть не мог за пределами церковной ограды, а вспоминая рассказы о старых бурятских ламах, дававших Прибежище у себя дома, нельзя не отметить, что делалось это в тайне. 

Каста уполномоченных по делам религии зорко следила за тем, чтобы ничего не совершалось "вне  стен".  Как , впрочем, и за тем, чтобы  и в стенах все скорее угасло.

----------


## Топпер

Здесь времена разные были. В 60 -70 по-моему уже можно было вне стен.

----------


## Саша П.

> Здесь времена разные были. В 60 -70 по-моему уже можно было вне стен.


Строго говоря, в 30е все это успешно было "можно" и в лагерях. Тому множество исторических примеров.
На 60-70 пришелся период "оттепели", когда свободой веяло в воздухе, но насчет все-таки "можно" продолжали действовать все те же циркуляры. И действовали до самого конца, заметно ослабнув лишь при Горбачеве.

Кстати, на 60е же при том, пришлись известные хрущевские мероприятия по борьбе с религией. Были закрыты многие церкви, что были открыты во время и после войны,  проведена известная компания: "Почему я перестал верить в бога", когда агентура среди духовенства публично снимала с себя сан и  переквалифицировалась в управдо... в отчаянных пропагандистов-атеистов, выходили тонны атеистических брошюрок, курс атеизма в учебных заведениях стал обязательным, да и ужесточились те самые требования для уполномоченных: на обшей волне либерализма религия стала вылезать на поверхность.

Тут был новый фильм "Чудо", как раз про те 60е годы, кстати. Уполномоченного играет С. Маковецкий.

----------


## Sforza

> У меня есть приятель, у него сестра. Так вот у сестры, она немного старше, был муж. Тоже тракторист. Он однажды пошел купаться и утонул. Даже тело не нашли. 
> А трактор так и стоял с работающим двигателем пока не кончилась солярка.


Сильно.

----------

Bob (16.09.2010), Саша П. (16.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Да, были дела.
Ещё соседи постукивали куда надо =)))))
Ещё "дядя Миша" из КГБ сидел на лавочке возле дома, записывал во сколько куда мы идем, кто пришел.
Жалко было его, человек то он хороший. Стеснительный... даже в холод сидел. Предложишь зайти погреться, чаю выпить... засмущается и откажеться.
Позже он к нам в гости приходил, даже в пудже участвовал, уже в новое, свободное время.
С отцом они выпивали и вспоминали как друг друга хотели обхитрить... как отец от слежки уходил, а дядя Миша бегал за ним. Смеялись.
Хорошо что, что все хорошо кончается. И офицер КГБ становится твоим другом.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Интересно, много в Бурятии буддистов выпивают?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Хорошо что, что все хорошо кончается. И офицер КГБ становится твоим другом.


Исключения, конечно, бывают всякие, но в общем случае офицеры спецслужб бывшими не бывают.
Т.е. как только ситуация изменится и “Партия скажет: "Надо!"“, офицер обязан будет выполнить. Иначе какой он, нафиг, офицер?

Дорже, ничего личного. Просто общая мысль... Спорить не буду.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Выпивают... я вот с друзьями и пиво пью и водочку бывает, а вообще предпочитаю виски.
Я имею в виду культурное застолье.

Да, бывших офицеров не бывает... сам в БЭПе трудился некоторое время и знаю.
Сейчас бывает пишу экспертные заключения для коллег и много чем ещё помогаю.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Выпивают... я вот с друзьями и пиво пью и водочку бывает, а вообще предпочитаю виски.
> Я имею в виду культурное застолье.
> ..


И как это согласуется с обетами (пратимокши в частности)?

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> И как это согласуется с обетами (пратимокши в частности)?


Очень даже сочетается.

Хеваджра тантра: 
"Кто не обладает состраданием, то не ест мяса, кто не обладает осознаванием, тот не пьет спиртного."

Вполне так аутентичный текст, и кстати эти строфы привел мне мой Драгоценный Учитель. 
Или есть сомневающиеся в мудрости Чогьяла Намкхая Норбу?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Маша_ла

Текст аутентичный, но я рискну предположить, что в Хеваджра тантре имелось в виду нечто иное, нежели культурное застолье с друзьями  :Smilie: 

Вообще, рассказ хороший, искренний. Просто автор действительно далек от практики и не совсем понимал, куда попал. Его пренебрежительные ремарки об этом свидетельствуют.
Типа, погостил у монахов, послушал истории и вернулся на круги своя..
Да будет благо, как говорится, но чувак и правда далек от Дхармы, по-моему.
Хотя, с др. стороны, кто к ней близок? 

По кр. мере уважительное отношение к Буддизму, к монастырю, к Ламам и пр. важно.

Зато накормил он их в конце от души! А это уже очень хорошо, для него самого, в первую очередь

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.09.2010), Майя П (17.09.2010)

----------


## Майя П

есть легенда по поводу алкоголя и буддизма.
При Падмесамхаве это было (сегодня кстати его день..)
пьянствовали монахи тогда много. Падмасамбхава сказал, что пить можно, но только тем, кто может водку превратить в воду.... .

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (17.09.2010), Аньезка (19.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), Маша_ла (17.09.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Падмасамбхава сказал, что пить можно, но только тем, кто может водку превратить в воду.... .


Вот именно  :Smilie:

----------


## лесник

> Его пренебрежительные ремарки об этом свидетельствуют.
> Типа, погостил у монахов, послушал истории и вернулся на круги своя..
> Да будет благо, как говорится, но чувак и правда далек от Дхармы, по-моему.
> Хотя, с др. стороны, кто к ней близок?


Я что-то не заметил ничего пренебрежительного. Можете привести примеры? Напротив, поражает нехарактерная для "белого человека" и иноверца дисциплинированность и уважительное отношение - "как сказал настоятель, так и буду делать", напился - испытал стыд. И я так понимаю, он и не стремился к дхарме, просто решил пожить в монастыре по рекомендации друга.

----------

Нандзед Дордже (18.09.2010)

----------


## лесник

> пьянствовали монахи тогда много. Падмасамбхава сказал, что пить можно, но только тем, кто может водку превратить в воду.... .


Теперь я понимаю, почему монголы пьют водку как воду, не запивая и не закусывая (нередко). Наследие буддийской культуры :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (17.09.2010), Нандзед Дордже (18.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Очень даже сочетается.
> 
> Хеваджра тантра: 
> "Кто не обладает состраданием, то не ест мяса, кто не обладает осознаванием, тот не пьет спиртного."
> 
> Вполне так аутентичный текст, и кстати эти строфы привел мне мой Драгоценный Учитель. 
> Или есть сомневающиеся в мудрости Чогьяла Намкхая Норбу?


Так и думал что будет эта фраза, только:
1. эта фраза вырвана из контекста (причём из высших тантр) и не означает что можно просто так употреблять алкогль, т.к. это может быть связано только с некоторыми ритуалами (и то в виде символических капель).
2. с обетами (даже тантрическими) это не сочетается.
3. Будда видимо не обладал осознаванием.
4. Какие только не придумывают отмазки своим слабостям  :Frown: 

ужас...

----------

Читтадхаммо (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

О, да... это ужас.
С т.з. аутентичного буддизма я вообще ходячий ужас. Страшный сон всех бдюдителей чистоты веры.
Виски пью, в карты играю, людей подкалываю, из винтовки стреляю, кулаками махаю, с женщиной (супругой) сплю... ну просто ужас.
И как только меня земля держит.

----------


## Маша_ла

Не, очень искренний рассказ, человек чистый и искренний, это чувствуется, просто нет интереса к Дхарме, вследствие чего нет базового, основополагающего уважения к Ламам.. Т.е., это все - такое забавное приключение. Ну Лама сам ему сказал, что он там зря прикалывался.  Может я и ошибаюсь, я не Лама. Показалось, что человек сам не практикует, но написано хорошо и бум надеяться, человек начнет практиковать Дхарму, если еще не начал. Может и ошибочное впечатление сложилось, не знаю.

Это как в фильме "7 лет в Тибете", когда Хенрих О Хара сказал ЕСДЛ, что по возрасту, он мог бы быть его отцом, на что ЕСДЛ ответил, не знаю, как это перевели, что-то вроде, что "нет, для этого ты слишком по-простому (или небрежно, в общем, как с обычным человеком) со мной общаешься".. 
Многие же приезжают в монастыри, общатся с Ламами, не обязательно буддисты и т.п. Это хорошо в любом случае. Просто, такое впечатление сложилось от рассказа у меня. 

Дордже, мы все - немного дикие люди. Это не означает, что мы не можем быть практиками Дхармы или, что мы - плохие люди. 
Просто, зачем все мешать в кучу?
Зачем искать оправдания своим слабостям в буддийских текстах? В Хеваджра Тантре немного о другом говорилось.
Просто, наши Учителя к нам добры и снисходительно относятся к нашим слабостям.
Это не означает, что наши слабости - это наши достижения. 
Слабости- слабостями, достижения - достижениями.
Надо понимать различия, наверное? 
Учителя-то нас любят со всеми нашими слабостями, это точно  :Smilie: 
Это меня всегда поражало  :Smilie:

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Очень даже сочетается.


Дорже, при всём уважении, употребление спиртного с целью получения опьянения абсолютно никак не согласуется с одним из пяти обетов пратимокши (гьенина). И приведённый Вами в качестве оправдания отрывок из Хеваджра Тантры свидетельствует об отсутствии в Вашей позиции элемета здравомыслия, о котором в своё время упоминал Арьядева. И классический пример такого здравомыслия, состоит в том, что читающий один текст видит там рекомендации носить тёплую одежду, заглядывает в другой текст – видит там рекомендации носить лёгкую одежду, и, не запутываясь, он понимает, что один текст говорит о том, что необходимо носить летом, а другой – о том, что необходимо носить зимой.

----------

Ho Shim (19.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> О, да... это ужас.
> С т.з. аутентичного буддизма я вообще ходячий ужас. Страшный сон всех бдюдителей чистоты веры.
> Виски пью, в карты играю, людей подкалываю, из винтовки стреляю, кулаками махаю, с женщиной (супругой) сплю... ну просто ужас.
> И как только меня земля держит.


Дело не в земле, а в дхарме. Буддисты не пьют алкоголь. ("сплю" тут не в тему, т.к. это мирянам не запрещается).

----------

Читтадхаммо (18.09.2010)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Маша, я не прикрываю свои слабости и не сказал что имено люблю пить и прикрываю свою допустим страсть к виски словами глубокой Дхармы. Не ребенок.

Мы живем в обществе, где порой бывает необходимо, если вы не монах гелонг и выпить... раз ситуация такая. Большинству пофиг что вы буддист, либо там какие то обеты пытаетесь хранить. И знать им порой об этом не надо. Вообще я никоим образом не выказываю что я буддист, практикой занимаюсь. Им не надо этого знать.

Внешне я предпочитаю оставаться обычным человеком.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Буддисты не пьют алкоголь.


Небуддисты тоже не пьют, но не становятся от этого последователями Дхармы. Так что в алкоголе ли дело?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Бросил пить задолго до буддизма. Просто раз нажрался серьезнее чем обычно, на выпускном в институте посидели что называется... 2 по 0,7 на рыло, песни-пляски и пр. После вспоминая об этом, тошно стало. Задумался, и примерно через пол-года-год бросил окончательно. Ну нет в этом пользы никакой, с какой стороны ни глянь. Могу конечно пропустить 50 грамм на дне рождения, дабы не обидеть именинника, в этой части я с Дордже согласен. Но не более той грани, за которой наступает легкая степень опьянения. Падмасамбхава не зря писал об алкоголе, яд это. 
Употребление на ганапудже естественно к этому не относится.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Шераб Гьямцо лама рассказывал такую историю. Он в детстве с бабушкой срубил засохшее дерево возле одного источника на дрова. Мимо проходила одна женщина и сказала что не рубите мол, может быть вред, но они не обратили внимания и срубили это дерево. Вечером на щеке у него что то соскочило большое и это было воздействием нага сказал он. У некоторых людей на воздействие нагов есть что то вроде иммунитета, сказал он, у меня же сразу все проявляется, нет защиты.


Блин, сколько я на берегу рек и водоемов орал и гадил в детстве (не разумный еще был) даже не вспомнить. И ничего не выскакивало. правда я читал что гороскопу мне наги как раз то-ли покровительствуют то-ли просто благосклонны.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Небуддисты тоже не пьют, но не становятся от этого последователями Дхармы. Так что в алкоголе ли дело?


Как минимум формально, полностью посвящённым мирским последователем Будды является человек, принявший Прибежище в Трёх Драгоценностях и  обладающий пятью обетами индивидуального освобождения, включая обет воздержания от употребления одурманивающих средств.

Упасака Сутра, Мадхьяма Агама №128

----------

Dorje Dugarov (18.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (18.09.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> В логике, коей так любят гордится буддисты *после* не обязательно обозначает *в результате*.
> Люди вообще имеют нехорошую привычку умирать в конце-концов.
> Ламы не участвовали в ломании дацанов, однако в большинстве своём погибли "дурацкой смертью" - были расстреляны или сосланы.


А почему не в результате? Хищение и разграбление собственности Сангхи, как вы сами знаете, это очень тяжкий грех. Да и убийства монахов,  да и просто людей тоже. Так что вполне возможно что они получили по "заслугам" сразу в этой жизни, так как тяжесть грехов была очень большой.

----------


## Джигме

> Это уже дело оценок. Мне, вот расстрел лам кажется не менее дурацкой смертью. Представьте: сидел человек, учился, медитировал, за людей мантры читал, никого не трогал. В результате убили. Что может быть нелепей?


Что здесь нелепого? Согласно с учением от мары внезапной смерти свободны только 3 типа существ. Тот кому осталось одно рождение чтобы стать Буддой, стать архатом или анагамином еще вроде. Так что даже очень святые не застрахованы от внезапной смерти. 
Мне например всегда казалось нелепым то что Будда дал Маре себя уговорить уйти из этого мира. Чего он его вообще слушал? Жил бы еще эон, того глядишь и до наших дней дожил бы.

----------

Нандзед Дордже (18.09.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Внешне я предпочитаю оставаться обычным человеком.


Дордже, мне все равно, в принципе, кем Вы являетесь и как Вы живете. Мы даже не знакомы.

Мне неприятно читать абсолютно нелогичные выводы, которые Вы делаете - типа, я люблю посидеть с друзьями культурно, поскольку в Хеваджра тантре написано то-то и то-то.. Не знаю, что Вы имели в виду, но читается это именно так. Абсолютно ошибочный вывод с т.з. логики получается.
Вы сами, пытаясь, как Вы говорите, оставаться обычным человеком, начинаете путать вещи, которые между собой ничего общего не имеют.
Возможно это как - я - буддист, клевый пацан, и выпить могу и все такое, а вот и в тантрах сказано, что все это можно.. 

Видите ли, Дордже, не стоит, по-моему, вообще пытаться быть своим в социуме, в который Вы не вписываетесь, и который Вы пытаетесь обратить к Дхарме, путем несвоевременного цитирования тантр.

Вообще, не хотите пить - никто же не заставляет. А пьете, так при чем тут Хеваджра тантра? Вообще не при чем. 

И Ламы в монастыре этом тоже толерантно отнеслись к напившемуся гостю. Это не значит, что это был ОК поступок, или хороший даже..

Я вот не пью и ничего. Никто меня из-за этого аутсайдером не считает. Наоборот, подаю пример подрастающему поколению  :Smilie: 

Но можно и пить, и выпивать иногда, и вообще делать все, что угодно. Просто не надо под это подводить буддийскую базу. Т.к., у вредных привычек такой базы нет. Мы сами знаем, что нам надо оставить и что - развивать.

Не думаю, что нужно стараться быть как все, если все выпивают, или там, убивают, или воруют, или врут и т.п. Если иногда и можно выпить с друзьями, не надо думать, что на это у нас есть разрешение из Хеваджра тантры. Это наше личное решение и личный выбор и нам за него отвечать. Тантры тут не при чем.

Как-то так  :Smilie:

----------

Yeshe_Damo (08.10.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (18.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), Майя П (18.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Если иногда и можно выпить с друзьями, *не надо думать, что на это у нас есть разрешение* из Хеваджра тантры.


Так пьется не из-за разрешения, а пьешь как практик(т.е. не до лицомвсалат, не создавая проблем другим, сохраняя ясность). Хотя первое конечно встречается часто к сожалению... и второе не так и просто, но и не так, что только мегакрутой практик так может, методы передаются Учителями и даются вполне конкретные наставления.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ну да так то, Маша_ла, я с вами абсолютно согласен и процитировал я  конечно же не к месту. В принципе я так же как и вы к этому отношусь... но тут просто спросили имено, мол в контексте буддизма, пришлось привести пример из учений (что первое в ум пришло). А так, я не люблю алкоголь... ну разве что виски, но я не никогда не напиваюсь и от моих 100 грамм виски/водки/коньяка никому вреда не бывает. Более того, я очень жестко пресекаю пьянство людей.
Вы малость не правильно меня поняли, я не пытаюсь как то там влиться в социум или ещё как... у меня с социумом нет ни каких противоречий, и социум итак меня очень сильно любит, особено девушки. Трудно порой обладать некоторой долей известности, популярности в обществе. 
Хорошо, женился, девушки хоть успокоились и уже не так сильно досаждают.

В свое время в ДО Бурятии было популярным на пуджу подносить водку, но моя жестка позиция по этому поводу прекратила эту порочную на мой взгляд традицию и теперь подносят только вино (я имею в виду нашу хотя бы Общину Палбарлинг, за две остальные я не отвечаю).

----------

Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), Маша_ла (18.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> Так пьется не из-за разрешения, а пьешь как практик(т.е. не до лицомвсалат, не создавая проблем другим, сохраняя ясность). Хотя первое конечно встречается часто к сожалению... и второе не так и просто, но и не так, что только мегакрутой практик так может, методы передаются Учителями и даются вполне конкретные наставления.


Вы хотите сказать, что Учителями передаются методы пития так, чтобы не лицом в салат?  :Smilie: 

Господа.. Вы это.. Шутите, но в меру  :Smilie:  Если это шутка, конечно же..

Чтобы пить как практик, надо хотя бы быть практиком  :Smilie:  Как было сказано в истории про Падмасамбхаву, приведенной Майей выше.

----------


## Маша_ла

> Хорошо, женился, девушки хоть успокоились и уже не так сильно досаждают.


Главное, чтобы девушки любили  :Smilie: 

Я Вас поняла, все гуд  :Smilie:

----------

Юй Кан (18.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Одурманиваться никто не заставляет.
> 
> Абсолютно все правила поведения созданы из-за прецендента. И дело в этом преценденте, кто-то начал приставать к чужой жене, Будда ввел правило запрета на это. Кто-то упился в сопли, введено это правило. Так что вполне достаточно не упиваться в сопли и не приставать к чужим женам и т.д. и т.п. 
> 
> ...


Какие только изощрения не придумывает жаждущий ум. Есть обет "не употреблять" и любое употребление (кроме вынужденных случаев, таких как лекарства) является нарушением обета.

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (18.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), Майя П (18.09.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Одурманиваться никто не заставляет.
> 
> Абсолютно все правила поведения созданы из-за прецендента. И дело в этом преценденте, кто-то начал приставать к чужой жене, Будда ввел правило запрета на это. Кто-то упился в сопли, введено это правило. Так что вполне достаточно не упиваться в сопли и не приставать к чужим женам и т.д. и т.п. 
> 
> "Будда не установил весь свод правил одновременно. Напротив, он формулировал правила одно за другим, в ответ на отдельные конкретные события. В каноне сохранились все случаи, по поводу которых было сформулировано то или иное правило, и часто знание этих "историй происхождения" может помочь в понимании смысла того или иного правила. Например, история происхождения правила, запрещающего сексуально направленное ласковое поведение между монахами и женщинами, показывает, что *Будда не рассматривал женщин как что-то нечистое*. Наоборот, это правило происходит от случая, когда монах нежно касался жены брахмана, пришедшего посетить его жилище, и Будда хотел, чтобы женщины чувствовали себя в безопасности, приходя в монастырь, зная, что никто не будет к ним приставать. " отсюдава


Было бы действительно странным если бы Будда, свободный от дуализма, считал спиртосодержащие вещества чем-то негативным, поскольку даже змеинный яд в определённых обстоятельствах может являться лекарством, и именно поэтому в Винае допускается их употрбление как лекарство во время болезни с целью исцеления, для согревания тела при замерзании, для улучшения пищеварения и для особых тантрических практик - но при этом, во всех этих случаях должно отсутствовать помутнение рассудка от опьянения.

В остальном, обет воздержания мирян от сознательного употребления одурманивающих веществ с целью получения опьянения, а равно склонение к этому других, звучит весьма однозначно во всех существующих традициях Винаи. Поэтому, про "кто-то упился в сопли" - это не более чем Ваши собственные домыслы, а уж чего придерживаться, правил Винаи или же собственных домыслов - это, безусловно, Ваша личная прерогатива. 




> Так пьется не из-за разрешения, а пьешь как практик


Из наставлений Гуру Ринпоче:



> Когда подносят водку хранителям святого учения, благословляя ее с пожеланием, чтобы она обратилась в пять видов мяса и пять видов нектара, те (хранители), примешивая к ней яд пяти пороков всех живых существ, выпивают все, избавляя этим существ от их грехов. 
> 
> В число пяти видов мяса входят человечье, лошадиное и собачье мясо. Вы должны будете съесть их. В число пяти видов нектара входят "вонючая" и "очень вонючая" жидкости. Это человеческие моча и кал. Вы, невзирая на отталкивающий вид, должны будете многократно испить их, как будто это нектар. Если сможете сделать это - вам будет дозволено пить водку. Если не сможете - будет запрещено.


Nirodsh Yogino, полагаю, для Вас, как для практика, не составляет труда многократно испивать "очень вонючие" жидкости?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), Майя П (18.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ...многократно ...


Читать и понимать написаное некоторые до школы уже умеют.. нигде не было написано про многократно, так что мимо...

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Читать и понимать написаное некоторые до школы уже умеют.. нигде не было написано про многократно, так что мимо...


Гм...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Из наставлений Гуру Ринпоче:



> Когда подносят водку хранителям святого учения, благословляя ее с пожеланием, чтобы она обратилась в пять видов мяса и пять видов нектара, те (хранители), примешивая к ней яд пяти пороков всех живых существ, выпивают все, избавляя этим существ от их грехов. 
> 
> В число пяти видов мяса входят человечье, лошадиное и собачье мясо. Вы должны будете съесть их. В число пяти видов нектара входят "вонючая" и "очень вонючая" жидкости. Это человеческие моча и кал. Вы, невзирая на отталкивающий вид, должны будете *многократно* испить их, как будто это нектар. Если сможете сделать это - вам будет дозволено пить водку. Если не сможете - будет запрещено.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Есть обет "не употреблять" и любое употребление (кроме вынужденных случаев, таких как лекарства) является нарушением обета.


Это личная проблема тех, кто взял этот обет. Так что свои домыслы про изощренный ум тех, кто эти обеты не брал, и кого Учителя учили иначе, оставьте при себе.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), куру хунг (21.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Это личная проблема тех, кто взял этот обет. Так что свои домыслы про изощренный ум тех, кто эти обеты не брал, и кого Учителя учили иначе, оставьте при себе.


Хм.. это из обетов пратимокши, у буддиста их не может не быть. Разве где-то Учителя учили не соблюдать обеты пратимокши?

----------

Дэчен Намджрол (18.09.2010), Майя П (18.09.2010)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Это личная проблема тех, кто взял этот обет. Так что свои домыслы про изощренный ум тех, кто эти обеты не брал, и кого Учителя учили иначе, оставьте при себе.


В таком случае, лично Вам, стоит перестать выдавать личный совет, данный Учителем по поводу личной ситуации, и который, возможно, являясь исключительным, но при этом, уместным и полезным лишь для Вас лично, за некое универсальное правило.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Хм.. это из обетов пратимокши, у буддиста их не может не быть. Разве где-то Учителя учили не соблюдать обеты пратимокши?


Обеты берутся лично у Учителя, а не книжек начитавшись.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> В таком случае, лично Вам, стоит перестать выдавать личный совет, данный Учителем по поводу личной ситуации, и который, возможно, являясь исключительным, но при этом, уместным и полезным лишь для Вас лично, за некое универсальное правило.


Не выдумывайте того, чего другие не говорили. Никто не говорил про универсальность, и про питие до одурманивание, и другое, что вы тут пытаетесь опровергнуть.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Обеты берутся лично у Учителя, а не книжек начитавшись.


Верно, у Учителя, и если принято прибежище то необходимо соблюдать как минимум пять обетов пратимокши. А в книжках можно прочитать комментарии по этому поводу, если в друг по каким-то причинам этот момент при принятии прибежища был упущен.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Не выдумывайте того, чего другие не говорили. Никто не говорил про универсальность, и про питие до одурманивание, и другое, что вы тут пытаетесь опровергнуть.


То, что Вы выдвинули тезис о возможности употребеления алкоголя при этом не "упиваясь в сопли", что по-видимому предполагает тяжёлую степень опьянения, говорит само за себя.

----------


## Dondhup

Артем есть нюансы в отношении алкоголя для геньенов, монахов и нагп. Не все так однозначно. Т.к. не уверен что это можно обсуждать публично, напишу в лучку.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Артем есть нюансы в отношении алкоголя для геньенов, монахов и нагп. Не все так однозначно. Т.к. не уверен что это можно обсуждать публично, напишу в лучку.


Андрей, так я и не представлял ситуацию однозначной. 

Обет воздержания от употребления одурманивающих веществ предполагает отказ от сознательного их употребления с целью получения опьянения, а равно склонение к этому других.

Не есть падением употребление этих веществ как лекарство во время болезни с целью исцеления, для согрева тела при замерзании, для улучшения пищеварения и для особых тантрических практик - во всех этих случаях должно отсутствовать помутнение рассудка от опьянения. Не является падением также, если употребление опьяняющего вещества произошло по незнанию, насильственно или путем обмана.

Разве это однозначно?

Я думаю многим было-бы интересно узнать о нюансах, о которых ты собираешься мне сообщить, поэтому, может не ограничиваться лс?

----------

Майя П (18.09.2010)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> То, что Вы выдвинули тезис о возможности употребеления алкоголя при этом не "упиваясь в сопли", что по-видимому предполагает тяжёлую степень опьянения, говорит само за себя.


"Когда вы пьёте алкоголь, представляйте, что пьёте амриту - субстанцию подношения. Но никогда не напивайтесь. Если вы опьянеете, то станете безмозглыми и не сможете различить между добром и злом. " тут... и это не мое и не лично мне... и про супер способности там ни слова. Да и тут не "...личный совет, данный Учителем по поводу личной ситуации,.."  :Smilie:

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> "Когда вы пьёте алкоголь, представляйте, что пьёте амриту - субстанцию подношения. Но никогда не напивайтесь. Если вы опьянеете, то станете безмозглыми и не сможете различить между добром и злом. " тут... и это не мое и не лично мне... и про супер способности там ни слова.


Если Вы не в курсе, то практика тантры уже предполагает наличие неких особых способностей, поэтому и является тайной.

А вот в своём умении "читать и понимать написаное" в дошкольном возрасте Вы всё-таки заставляете меня усомниться, поскольку ранее было написано что употребеление спитного, непосредственно в ходе особых тантрических практик - допустимо.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... в ходе особых тантрических практик допустимо.


Вторую ссылку к ознакомления попробуйте. И не додумывайте чего Учителя конкретно не оговаривают.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Вторую ссылку к ознакомления попробуйте. И не додумывайте чего Учителя конкретно не оговаривают.


Слишком многозначительная реплика. Так чего же именно учителя не оговаривают? Необходимость наличия особых способностей для практики тантры?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Слишком многозначительная реплика. Так чего же именно учителя не оговаривают?


Что про алкоголь относится только к выполнению практики, а не отношение вообще - "Мендруб следует добавлять только в алкоголь, а не в еду, за исключением ганапуджи."

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Что про алкоголь относится только к выполнению практики, а не отношение вообще - "Мендруб следует добавлять только в алкоголь, а не в еду, за исключением ганапуджи."


Странно, что, как минимум, в данном случае, исходя из контекста это не является для Вас очевидным, особенно, учитывая то, что приведённая Вами ссылка указывает на текст, посвящённый руководству по ретриту, непосредственная цель которого выражается в интенсивном выполнении практики. Таким образом никаких противоречий с обетами пратимокши не возникает, чего не скажешь в случаях употребления алкоголя не связанных с тантрической практикой. Впрочем, можно также предположить, что данный комментарий относится в том числе и к случаям употребления спиртного, за которыми не следует нарушение обета: как то употребление спиртного  как лекарства во время болезни с целью исцеления, для согрева тела при замерзании, для улучшения пищеварения.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... можно также предположить...


Можете и дальше строить предположения, а не видеть в этом отношение практика к алкоголю вообще.

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол

> Можете и дальше строить предположения, а не видеть в этом отношение практика к алкоголю вообще.


Ок, в таком случае, Вы можете и дальше видеть то, что Вам хотелось бы увидеть, продолжать интерпретировать Учение так, как Вам будет угодно и игнорировать те его положения, которые для Вас не удобны. Отношение же мирского последователя Будды к употребелению алкоголя регулируется обетами пратимокши, непосредственно пятью обетами гьенина.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.09.2010), Майя П (18.09.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

В ДО не даются обеты пратимокши, поэтому членам ДО не возбраняется употреблять алкоголь. Какое отношение ДО имеет к буддизму, это уже отдельный разговор.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

В ДО не даются обеты в связи со спецификой учения, поскольку обеты - это уровень Сутраяны, о чем ЧННР частенько упоминает на ритритах. Давайте без камней в дзогчен-огород  :Wink: 

Напившийся буддист - это конечно нонсенс, поэтому для тех кто не может "удержаться" лучше действительно ограничить свое поведение соответствующим обетом. Однако если человек не имеет склонности к алкоголю, не имеет тяги выпить, то и обет ему не к чему. Он и сам напиться не захочет.

----------


## Ануруддха

Друзья, напоминаю, что любая пропаганда алкоголя на этом форуме запрещена. Цитаты из закрытых буддийских текстов не могут быть оправданием для обычного пьянства. В дальнейшем участники форума будут блокироваться без предупреждения.

----------

DabaevD (04.05.2011), Dorje Dugarov (19.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (19.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> В ДО не даются обеты в связи со спецификой учения, поскольку обеты - это уровень Сутраяны, о чем ЧННР частенько упоминает на ритритах. Давайте без камней в дзогчен-огород 
> 
> Напившийся буддист - это конечно нонсенс, поэтому для тех кто не может "удержаться" лучше действительно ограничить свое поведение соответствующим обетом. Однако если человек не имеет склонности к алкоголю, не имеет тяги выпить, то и обет ему не к чему. Он и сам напиться не захочет.


Конечно махасиддхам напрямую видящим причину и результат обеты не нужны можно ли считать что в ДО сплошь махасиддхи?

----------

Майя П (19.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Одурманиваться никто не заставляет.
> 
> Абсолютно все правила поведения созданы из-за прецендента. И дело в этом преценденте, кто-то начал приставать к чужой жене, Будда ввел правило запрета на это. Кто-то упился в сопли, введено это правило. Так что вполне достаточно не упиваться в сопли и не приставать к чужим женам и т.д. и т.п.


Обет не убивать, не лгать или не воровать тоже прецедентный?  :Smilie: 
Вы уверенны в том, что вы написали? Не сможете ли привести из-за чего введено правило не пить алкоголь?

Более того, какое отношения имеют прецеденты описанные в Винае (для монахов) к обетам мирянина?

----------

Bob (19.09.2010), Ersh (19.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (19.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), Леонид Ш (19.09.2010), Марина В (19.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (19.09.2010)

----------


## ullu

По моему про алкоголь , Ваджраяну и обеты так много уже сказано и объяснено учителями, что тот кто действительно хотел понять, тот уже давно все прочитал , послушал и понял.
А вот если кто хочет поспорить и доказать свою правоту - зачем разменивать Ваджраяну на споры с такими людьми?

----------

Bagira (19.09.2010), Dorje Dugarov (19.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), куру хунг (21.09.2010), Майя П (19.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Публично обсуждать особенности практики Ваджраяны не зависимо от уровня тантры нельзя.  :Smilie:

----------

Bagira (19.09.2010), Dorje Dugarov (19.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> алкоголики пытаются подвести базу и оправдаться. КАКИЕ ПРИЧУДЛИВЫЕ ОБЪЯСНЕНИЯ.. молодцы...


Вспомнился тибетский текст, в котором речь идет о заслугах при обходе некой  священной горы. Заслуги расписываются очень красочно, гора тоже. Прям бросаю все и беги.

Закачивается:"... Некоторые даже  говорят, что нет ничего дурного и в том, чтобы отхлебывать время от времени водки во время коры... И чего только пьяницы ни придумывают в оправдание своей страсти..."

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (19.09.2010), Майя П (19.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> В ДО не даются обеты в связи со спецификой учения, поскольку обеты - это уровень Сутраяны, о чем ЧННР частенько упоминает на ритритах. Давайте без камней в дзогчен-огород


Обеты это не уровень сутраяны, вспомните хотябы обеты тантры (где тоже кстати говорится о запрете на алкоголь, по крайней мере в известных мне текстах).

_"В ДО не даются обеты в связи со спецификой учения"_ - не объясните что это значит? и чем эта "специфика учения" отличается от учения буддизма?

----------

Liza Lyolina (19.09.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

> По моему про алкоголь , Ваджраяну и обеты так много уже сказано и объяснено учителями, что тот кто действительно хотел понять, тот уже давно все прочитал , послушал и понял.
> А вот если кто хочет поспорить и доказать свою правоту - зачем разменивать Ваджраяну на споры с такими людьми?


Дело в том, что люди оправдывают употребление алкоголя учениями, высшими учениями Ваджраяны. А это ошибочное воззрение. Люди со стороны могут это прочесть и сделать ошибочные выводы, а это уже не есть гуд.

Обсуждать и правда ничего не стоит. Уж конечно, учителя не учат "как пить, не напиваясь" или "как пить как практик". Практик человек или нет, если он пьет, хоть глоток, хоть сколько, он пьет. Он просто пьет алкоголь. Хоть что пьет - это просто он пьет алкоголь. И все тут. А Будда рекомендовал воздерживаться от интоксикантов.
Можно, прикрываясь иллюзиями думать, что я пью как практик. Но я просто пью, а зачем пить, если не напиваться - зачем замутнять свой ум и стараться контролировать степень замутнения при этом?

Лучше уж не пить вообще и иметь ясный ум всегда. И так есть много омрачений, с которыми нужно работать, зачем создавать себе новые? 

А применение алкоголя и мяса при проведении особых ритуалов Ваджраяны - это особая тема, которую не обсуждают открыто, именно, чтобы не создавать новых омрачений. А ритуалы имеют отношение к искуссным методам, и применять их надо с уважением и бережно. А не думать, что все понял и бросаться во все тяжкие.

Нет такого, что учителя говорят, что немного алкоголя можно тем, кто практикует Ваджраяну. Наоборот, у практиков Ваджраяны дисциплина еще круче. Это прямой метод, лучше не отклоняться. 
Просто те, кто практикует Ваджраяну и пьет алкоголь и те, кто не практикует и пьет - это одно и то же питие алкоголя. 
Даже для тех, кто практикует и пьет алкоголь "как практикующий", кармические последствия еще хуже могут быть, наверное.

Зачем вообще пить? Даже немного? Это же отравление организма.
Эту привычку лучше оставить, до добра это точно не приведет  :Smilie:

----------

Liza Lyolina (20.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), Леонид Ш (20.09.2010), Пема Вангмо (20.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (20.09.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

О да, врачам, мне кажется, приплачивают производители алкоголя..
Не знаю насчет коньяка, но в Калифорнии все время говорят о красном вине. В итоге, мало кто может выпить один бокал. Или этот бокал имеет емкость под поллитра  :Smilie: 
В любом случае, много выпьешь или мало - интоксикация будет. То бишь отравление организма. И омрачение ума.

Может, т.о., люди так сказать "расслабляются" или уходят от проблем, которые они не в состоянии встретить лицом к лицу. Мне кажется, что это, как и наркотики, своего рода уход от реальности, от реальной жизни, от своих проблем. Человек погружается в состояние сна или полусна или эйфории, когда ему кажется, что все хорошо как есть, когда на самом деле, есть куча дел и задач, которые необходимо решить или сделать.. Человек становится похожим на животное, которому ничего не нужно.. 
Как говорил мой знакомый швед, человек, когда выпьет становится сам для себя сначала "сообразительным", потом "умным", а потом уже "красивым".
Только это все иллюзии отравленного алкоголем организма, находящийся в котором ум - замутнен и не в состоянии адекватно воспринимать реальность.

Куда как полезно для "здоровья". 

Может кому-то выгодно, чтобы люди пили, а потом болели? Это ж большие деньги и алкогольная и фармацевтическая промышленности.. И завлекают как могут - молодежь - рекламой пива, тех кто постарше и пообразованней - 50-ю гр коньяка или бокалом кр вина.. Это ж так гламурно и продвинуто, и так полезно.. Для тех, кто наживается на продаже алкоголя и лекарств. 
Такое ощущение, что кому-то выгодно, чтобы люди тупели и превращались в стадо. Поэтому и сеют такие вредные привычки, которые так трудно побороть. Они уже становятся частью жизни людей и даже приняв Прибежище и практикуя Буддизм, люди стараются находить оправдание своим привычным заблуждениям и привычкам, вместо того, чтобы от них избавляться и менять себя к лучшему  :Smilie: 

Я сама была такая.. Просто в какой-то момент надо избавляться от привычных иллюзий и меняться. Все наставления и возможности для этого есть, пока мы еще обладаем этим драгоценным человеческим рождением во всеми необходимыми качествами.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), Леонид Ш (20.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вообще это был просто анекдот, конкретно-российский, для гурманов, могущих себе такое позволить... И вёдрами они -- точно не пьют. Уж не говоря обо мне самом, неск. лет назад легко отказавшемся даже от 0.3 пива, принимаемого в бане раз в неделю. : )

А вообще немножко смешно: неужто никто из юзеров БФ не знает с детства, что пить, курить и матюкаться -- вредно?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну да, гурманы могут позволить себе отравиться гурманскими ядами, кто попроще - ядами подешевле.. 
Знают-не знают, даже буддистам поначалу трудно отказаться от вредных привычек. Они их пытаются оправдать учениями, что в корне неверно. Но потом поймут, наверное  :Smilie:

----------

Леонид Ш (20.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Уф, Маша, уф, _ла... % )

Про "оправдать" -- нет разговора.
У меня, как обычно, речь _в подтексте_ идёт о "понять другого", хотя бы на уровне рассудочном. 

Без чего, по мне, никакое сострадание (да и упая) немыслимо. А вместо этого будут торчать во все стороны педагогские запретки, назидалки и обвиняловки. Сплошное осуждалово, в общем.
И кто из будет слушать? : )

----------

Маша_ла (20.09.2010)

----------


## Маша_ла

Конечно, сострадание необходимо. И наши Учителя принимают нас такими, какие мы есть из сострадания.
Я просто пишу свое мнение про алкоголь и алкогольную зависимость у многих, даже неосознанную, иногда. Это мое личное мнение, я его никому не навязываю.

Я однако против того, чтобы буддисты заблуждались относительно практик Ваджраяны и употребления алкоголя. 

А боле меня тут вообще ничего не волнует.. Если даже на территории дацана пьяных иногда терпят.. То нам всем тоже надо набраться терпения и проявлять к ним любовь и сострадание. Пусть пьют на здоровье. Они же практики, им можно, типа  :Smilie:  Практики алкогольной зависимости. Но, пусть думают иначе. Со временем все меняется  :Smilie:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (20.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Будь у меня желание переделать Машу_ла, навёл бы  вербально разницу между и между, пояснив... %)

Что, с одной стороны, -- супротив сострадания тут никто-никто ни-ни.
С другой, что одно дело -- Калифорния, а другое -- Якутия, Бурятия, Калмыкия и т.п.
С третьей -- пьяного автора записок простили не просто так, из великого сострадания, а потом как он пользу приносил и принёс всему дацану оптом и в розницу, да и напился в силу исключительных обстоятельств, а не от нефиг делать.
С четвёртой -- роскошный титул "практики алкогольной зависимости" дато всем, иногда принимающим алкоголь, конечно, в силу глубины наработанного сострадания, а не из едкой вредности... %)
Наконец, Россия -- страна со своей спецификой, которую надобно учитывать, чтоб не торчать тут как... всем сострадающая заноза. : )

А вот со временем если всё и меняется, то, увы, не в лучшую сторону.
В общем, не будем о грустном...

Лучше -- тост:

Наполним бокалы, 
содвинем их разом,
и, трезвы пока мы,
да здравствует РАЗУМ! : )

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Конечно махасиддхам напрямую видящим причину и результат обеты не нужны можно ли считать что в ДО сплошь махасиддхи?


Не нужно быть махасиддхой для того чтобы быть сильнее тяги выпить или не иметь желания употреблять алкоголь вообще




> "В ДО не даются обеты в связи со спецификой учения" - не объясните что это значит? и чем эта "специфика учения" отличается от учения буддизма?


Ваш вопрос подразумевает что учение дзогчен в изложении ЧННР - это не буддизм, что в корне неверно.
Обеты - это уровень сутр, упоминалось ранее. Практики Тантраяны или Дзогчен могут брать обеты (что в Тантраяне весьма распространено, дзогчен-реже) однако это целесообразно только тогда, когда без принятия обета человек не может удержаться от выполнения того или иного действия самостоятельно. Дзогчен - путь самоосвобождения, а не отречения.Тантра - соответственно - путь трансформации. Обеты - т.е. отказ, отречение выполнять какие-либо действия - это уровень Сутраяны. Таково мнение ЧННР. И я его, естественно, разделяю. За более подробным разъяснением - к Ринпоче, или как минимум к записям инет-трансляций.

----------

Иван Денисов (26.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Ваш вопрос подразумевает что учение дзогчен в изложении ЧННР - это не буддизм, что в корне неверно.


Не, это подразумевает фраза "в связи со спецификой учения" (что подразумевает какое-то другое учение).




> Обеты - это уровень сутр,


Это, извините, глупая (извините, по моему неверная) фраза, ибо (ниже)




> ...Практики Тантраяны или Дзогчен могут брать обеты (что в Тантраяне весьма распространено, дзогчен-реже) однако это целесообразно только тогда, когда без принятия обета человек не может удержаться от выполнения того или иного действия самостоятельно.


Перед посвящением в тантрическое учение (если я не ошибаюсь во всех школах) в любом случае даются тантрические обеты, они даются только после обетов бодхичитты, а они соответственно базируются на обетах пратимокши.

Это та самая специфика? давать любое высшее учение кому-угодно и без обетов?




> ...однако это целесообразно только тогда, когда без принятия обета человек не может удержаться от выполнения того или иного действия самостоятельно.


Это очень интересно, т.е. эти действия (от которых надо удерживаться) всё-таки надо знать и воздерживаться от них?  :Smilie:

----------

Liza Lyolina (20.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Не, это подразумевает фраза "в связи со спецификой учения" (что подразумевает какое-то другое учение)


Под спецификой учения имелось ввиду специфика дзогчен, как учения, его отличия от других уровней буддийского учения вцелом.



> Это, извините, глупая (извините, по моему неверная) фраза, ибо (ниже)


Извините, я своего учителя глупым не считаю. Передал практически дословно его слова на этот счет, и его слова у меня вызывают большее доверие чем слова участников буддийского форума. Так уж случилось  :Smilie: 



> Это очень интересно, т.е. эти действия (от которых надо удерживаться) всё-таки надо знать и воздерживаться от них?


Так пока мы устойчиво не пребываем в осознавании природы своего ума, так или иначе приходится воздерживаться от многих вещей, считаться с относительной истиной.  :Smilie:  Иное дело живые существа с соответствующими способностями, как Сангье Ванчук, Гараб Дордже и пр. Они то вообще без обетов прекрасно обходились...
Возвращаясь как алкоголю, не такая уж страшная вещь, думаю найдется достаточно людей, перед кем такой проблемы не стоит, и обет им соответствующий не требуется.

----------

Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), куру хунг (21.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Перед посвящением в тантрическое учение (если я не ошибаюсь во всех школах) в любом случае даются тантрические обеты, они даются только после обетов бодхичитты, а они соответственно базируются на обетах пратимокши.


А потом иногда разъясняется суть того, какие обязательства даются. И всё резко уменьшается. Поскольку по сути - всё гораздо проще.




> Это та самая специфика? давать любое высшее учение кому-угодно и без обетов?


Обязательства по практике например - передают отнюдь не всегда. Так если учитель видит, что ученики не совсем способны поддерживать свои обеты, то это оговаривается во время посвящения.




> Это очень интересно, т.е. эти действия (от которых надо удерживаться) всё-таки надо знать и воздерживаться от них?


Не факт. Но лучше обсудить в личке.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Возвращаясь как алкоголю, не такая уж страшная вещь, думаю найдется достаточно людей, перед кем такой проблемы не стоит, и обет им соответствующий не требуется.


Обет не требуется и пить нельзя, или обет не требуется и пить можно?
тут шла речь, как я понял, если обета нет то можно и пить.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Обет не требуется и пить нельзя, или обет не требуется и пить можно?
> тут шла речь, как я понял, если обета нет то можно и пить.


Обет требуется когда человек самостоятельно не может удержаться от того чтобы не напиться. Обет не требуется, когда у человека нет пристрастия к алкоголю, есть достаточная сила воли. Т.е. человек может, например на ДР выпить рюмку чтоб не обидеть именинника, но он не напьется никогда.

----------

Иван Денисов (26.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Обет требуется когда человек самостоятельно не может удержаться от того чтобы не напиться. Обет не требуется, когда у человека нет пристрастия к алкоголю, есть достаточная сила воли. Т.е. человек может, например на ДР выпить рюмку чтоб не обидеть именинника, но он не напьется никогда.


Т.е. (в этих направлениях, в данном случае ДО) можно и пить, лишь бы ничего плохого не сделал?

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Т.е. (в этих направлениях, в данном случае ДО) можно и пить, лишь бы ничего плохого не сделал?


Дело не в ДО или учении дзогчен, а в каждом конкретном человеке. Практик учения дзогчен априори должен обладать высшими способностями, естественно проблем с алкоголем у него быть не должно. Но это в идеале. Если же таковая проблема имеется, имеет смысл взять обет. Тоже касается практиков Тантраяны.      
Что касается самого алкоголя, то все мы, не только практики учения догчен, его пьем постоянно - употребляя кефир, квас и пр. Только никто из этого проблемы не делает - ведь нельзя опьянеть от кваса. Смысл вреда алкоголя - в опьянении, а не в употреблении.

----------

Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), куру хунг (21.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Дело не в ДО или учении дзогчен, а в каждом конкретном человеке. Практик учения дзогчен априори должен обладать высшими способностями, естественно проблем с алкоголем у него быть не должно. Но это в идеале. Если же таковая проблема имеется, имеет смысл взять обет. Тоже касается практиков Тантраяны.      
> Что касается самого алкоголя, то все мы, не только практики учения догчен, его пьем постоянно - употребляя кефир, квас и пр. Только никто из этого проблемы не делает - ведь нельзя опьянеть от кваса. Смысл вреда алкоголя - в опьянении, а не в употреблении.


Т.е. (в этих направлениях, в данном случае ДО) можно и пить, лишь бы не было опьянения?
И как насчёт того что алкоголь это яд, и его любая доза убивает клетки мозга, что является причинением вреда своему организму?

----------


## куру хунг

> Т.е. (в этих направлениях, в данном случае ДО) можно и пить, лишь бы не было опьянения?
> И как насчёт того что алкоголь это яд, и его любая доза убивает клетки мозга, что является *причинением вреда своему организму*?



 Любая биологическая жизнь, как форма существования белковых тел в природе есть не что иное, как - *причинением вреда своему организму
* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Т.е. (в этих направлениях, в данном случае ДО) можно и пить, лишь бы не было опьянения?
> И как насчёт того что алкоголь это яд, и его любая доза убивает клетки мозга, что является причинением вреда своему организму?


А сколько яда мы употребляем через пищу- все эти консерванты, улучшители вкуса, антибиотики...? А вдыхаем через воздух? Сансара, одним словом  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Любая биологическая жизнь, как форма существования белковых тел в природе есть не что иное, как - *причинением вреда своему организму
> *


Да, только есть причинение которое невозможно (или трудно) контролировать и причинение которое мы сами целенаправленно делаем (причём необоснованное).
Можно тогда и траву курить, говорят профилактика раковых заболеваний.
Будда говорил.... а да причём здесь Будда..

----------

Bob (22.09.2010), Алексей Е (23.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> А сколько яда мы употребляем через пищу- все эти консерванты, улучшители вкуса, антибиотики...? А вдыхаем через воздух? Сансара, одним словом


См. выше.

И кстати, тот же вопрос:
Т.е. (в этих направлениях (указываю так потому что не везде так), в данном случае ДО) можно и пить, лишь бы не было опьянения?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Хотя нашёл уже сам, действительно ННР не против.

В связи с чем, желаю традиции Тхеравады обширное и скорейшее распространение на территории России.

----------

Bob (22.09.2010), Алексей Е (23.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

""Обеты - это уровень сутр, упоминалось ранее. Практики Тантраяны или Дзогчен могут брать обеты (что в Тантраяне весьма распространено, дзогчен-реже) однако это целесообразно только тогда, когда без принятия обета человек не может удержаться от выполнения того или иного действия самостоятельно. Дзогчен - путь самоосвобождения, а не отречения.Тантра - соответственно - путь трансформации. Обеты - т.е. отказ, отречение выполнять какие-либо действия - это уровень Сутраяны. Таково мнение ЧННР. И я его, естественно, разделяю. За более подробным разъяснением - к Ринпоче, или как минимум к записям инет-трансляций."

Обеты Ваджраяны - это тоже уровень сутр?  :Smilie:  Без соблюдения обетов практика Ваджраяны невозможна. Без обуздания ума практика шенне невозможна, Будда даровал систему обетов для тренировки ума чтобы его обуздать. Основа реализации - собрание добродетели и постижений. Я слышал что в Дзогчен ННР один обет - ригпа, но кто из на реально Бодхисттвва 1 бухми и выше чтобы он реально достиг ригпа?

----------

Liza Lyolina (21.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Обеты Ваджраяны - это тоже уровень сутр?


Да, см. выше. ЧННР вел речь именно об обетах, насколько я понимаю. Не о самаях. Если вы это имеете ввиду. 



> Без соблюдения обетов практика Ваджраяны невозможна. Без обуздания ума практика шенне невозможна, Будда даровал систему обетов для тренировки ума чтобы его обуздать.


Важности обетов это не преуменьшает. Сутра это совсем не ругательное слово  :Smilie:  Шине - также практика Сутраяны. Некоторые обходятся и без практик данного уровня - Гараб Дордже и еже с ними. Т.е. в принципе все возможно ). но не для нас с вами. 



> Я слышал что в Дзогчен ННР один обет - ригпа


Не совсем так. Точнее да, но под этим подразумевается:
     Первый (мэйпа): Ничего такого нет! То есть, нет обещания. Вы не обусловлены Учителем. Вы не обусловлены Учением. Нет ничего такого! То есть это то, что мы называем нашим основным состоянием, когда мы говорим о сущности. Сущность пуста! Нет того, за что держаться.
<> 
           Второй (цалпа): Но это здесь! Это ясность! В самае Дзогчена, в описании четырёх обетов, это называется цалпа. Цалпа – это всё, что угодно, что может присутствовать, всё, что угодно!

           Третий: Это чигпу. Есть только одно состояние, только одно!    Это одно состояние, единственное состояние – это внутреннее и единственное состояние самого индивидуума!  И для этого индивидуума – это центр самого мира. Это состояние объясняется и анализируется как Сущность, Природа и Энергия – Основа. И в учении вы входите в знание этого Состояния. Вы предстаёте перед фактом, что вы находитесь в этом и только в этом состоянии, в этом единственном Состоянии.

           Четвёртый: Лхундуб – самосовершенство. Это одно и единственное состояние, в котором ваша внутренняя ситуация целиком совершенна сама по себе, ничего не упущено. Нечего менять! Нечего строить! С самого начала как оно есть, так оно и было. Как оно есть, так оно и было!  И это мы называем Лхундуб.
Присутствие этих четырёх положений, этих четырёх обещаний , есть созерцание.
http://www.dzog-chen.com/library/dzsamaya.html

----------

Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), куру хунг (21.09.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Можно ещё таким образом разложить на составляющие один обет Дзогчен.

мы должны помнить -
1. всё - пустота
2. в этой пустоте однако есть проявления
3. истинная природа самосовершенна
4. все проявления исходят из твоей собственной потенциальности
поддерживай -
5. осознавание тела
6. речи
7. ума.


 Логос, ты несколько погорячился заявляя следующее. ИМХО.:




> Шине - также практика Сутраяны.


 Шинэ-это конечно же базовая практика во всех колесницах.

 просто в Дзогчен есть специфическое шинэ, называемое -нэпа.

 Но боюсь освоить его без обычного шинэ, возможно только мегапрактикам уровня Гараба Дордже.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.09.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

А разве все выше написанное является оправданием алкоголя? 

В буддизме все достаточно прозрачно - если слова учителя противоречат коренным текстам то читаем и опираемся на коренные тексты.

----------

Bob (22.09.2010), Dondhup (21.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (21.09.2010), Алексей Е (23.09.2010), Дэчен Намджрол (22.09.2010), Нико (21.09.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2010), Читтадхаммо (22.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Обеты Ваджраяны - это тоже уровень сутр?  Без соблюдения обетов практика Ваджраяны невозможна. Без обуздания ума практика шенне невозможна, Будда даровал систему обетов для тренировки ума чтобы его обуздать. Основа реализации - собрание добродетели и постижений.


Дык... Дык, а при чем же тут вообще практика Ваджраяны? При чем тут практика вообще?
Поставь себе человек цель достичь Нирваны в этой самой жизни, он не то, что полторы тысячи обетов возьмет и, разинув варежку будет слушать Учителя, он каждую секунду своей драгоценной жизни будет тратить на ее реализацию.

Все остальные... "пути" - это разговоры... в пользу бедных.




> Я слышал что в Дзогчен ННР один обет - ригпа, но кто из на реально Бодхисттвва 1 бухми и выше чтобы он реально достиг ригпа?


Впрочем, никто и не обязан. 

Практика Тантры - это высочайшая ступень, и никто не отменял предшествующие. Без собрания добродетелей, в числе которых элементарная трезвость и воздержание, подступаться к Тантре бессмысленно. А собрание добродетелей - это много много жизней, из которых текущая несомненно важна, потому что в ней мы, возможно, впервые услышали о буддизме, а то и родились человеками. А путь от амебы к человеку неблизок, так что спасибо нам уже за то, что мы здесь.

Однако есть и неприятные новости, карма социума, в котором нам повезло вылезти на свет, омрачена до неприличия, и это сидит в каждом,  поняв уже это, можно сделать первый робкий шажок в строну от неведения. И понемногу бросать пить, курить и ругаться матом. Говорить  "спасибо" и "пожалуйста" и не писать в подъездах.

Сладкие же песни про "ригпа" и прочие высшие методы, где ничего не надо менять, да и делать,   лучше  оставить любимому фольклорному герою, хоть это и по-нашему, от безделья к принцессе свататься, здесь этот номер не пройдет: зогчен  на деле жесткая система практики, а стало быть и самоограничений, по сравнению с чем и Тантра меркнет.

----------

Алексей Е (23.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Да, см. выше. ЧННР вел речь именно об обетах, насколько я понимаю. Не о самаях. Если вы это имеете ввиду.


Разве вы не знаете что существуют именно тантрические обеты?

Основные понятия тантры:



> Уполномочивающее посвящение, последующее разрешение и благословение на накопление повторений мантры для практики двух высших классов тантры также требуют принятия тантрических обетов...
> ...
> Мы обещаем следовать обетам пратимокши до конца этой жизни. Мы также обещаем следовать обетам бодхисаттвы и тантрическим обетам в течение всех наших последующих жизней, вплоть до достижения просветления.

----------

Алексей Е (23.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Разве вы не знаете что существуют именно тантрические обеты?
> 
> Основные понятия тантры:


Чтобы не вводить людей в заблуждение и не давать повод любителям поцепляться  к словам к их неблагой кармообразующей деятельности, тантрические обеты предпочитаю именовать самаями, чтобы не было возможности спутать их с обетами личного освобождения, например.

----------

Иван Денисов (26.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Чтобы не вводить людей в заблуждение и не давать повод любителям поцепляться  к словам к их неблагой кармообразующей деятельности, тантрические обеты предпочитаю именовать самаями, чтобы не было возможности спутать их с обетами личного освобождения, например.


"Чтобы не вводить людей в заблуждение" не следует именовать тантрические обеты самайями.
Ещё раз, "Основные понятия тантры":




> *Обеты*
> Обеты (sdom-pa) устанавливают нормы, которые мы обещаем не нарушать....
> ...
> Уполномочивающее посвящение, последующее разрешение и благословение на накопление повторений мантры для практики двух высших классов тантры также требуют принятия тантрических обетов...
> ...
> *Практики, формирующие близкую связь, и обещание продолжать практику*
> Принятие уполномочивающего посвящения также предполагает установление определенных «близких связей» (dam-tshig, санскр. самайя — клятва, слово чести, священное обязательство, тесная связь).

----------


## Карма Палджор

> "Чтобы не вводить людей в заблуждение" не следует именовать тантрические обеты самайями.
> Ещё раз, "Основные понятия тантры":


Чтобы не вводить в заблуждение, как раз так именовать рекомендуется.
Могу перечислить ряд текстов, где говорится как раз о коренных и дополнительных обязательствах самая или дамцхиг. Сожалею, что это не тексты школ сарма. Слово же обет употреблялось для раннего буддизма и махаяны.

----------

куру хунг (21.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

"Так пока мы устойчиво не пребываем в осознавании природы своего ума, так или иначе приходится воздерживаться от многих вещей, считаться с относительной истиной.  Иное дело живые существа с соответствующими способностями, как Сангье Ванчук, Гараб Дордже и пр. Они то вообще без обетов прекрасно обходились..."
Золотые слова.

"Возвращаясь как алкоголю, не такая уж страшная вещь, думаю найдется достаточно людей, перед кем такой проблемы не стоит, и обет им соответствующий не требуется. "
Я слышал, что соблюдение нравственности без принятого обета и соблюдение с принятым обетом все же разные вещи.

----------

Тензин Таши (22.09.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Я слышал, что соблюдение нравственности без принятого обета и соблюдение с принятым обетом все же разные вещи.


Конечно.
Обет - это предохранитель.

----------


## Саша П.

> Конечно.
> Обет - это предохранитель.


Мне запомнилось, что и в южном буддизме обеты принимают в присутствии и при участии монаха и других "соискателей". То есть, тоже "договор".

Возможно, вы можете прояснить детали.

Главное тут, пожалуй, то, что обет принятый "у Будды" имеет совсем другую силу, да и значение. Соискатель таким образом вступает в  развернутые отношения с Тремя Драгоценностями.

Очевидно, что эта кармически не так легко, отсюда многие избегают обетов,  под тем или иным предлогам оставаясь чуть в стороне. Обманывая прежде всего себя.  Вроде с Буддой, вроде нет. Довольно типичная, впрочем,  для европейцев позиция, отсюда всякий нью-эйдж: и на елку влезть, и сохранить невинность.

Обещать же что-то себе самому, конечно, благородно, но разглядеть тут Будду, нужен большой микроскоп... 

Нужны  большие заслуги, в таких случаях человек достигает реализации сам, без чьей-либо помощи, но таких в мировой истории немного.

----------


## Топпер

> Мне запомнилось, что и в южном буддизме обеты принимают в присутствии и при участии монаха и других "соискателей". То есть, тоже "договор".
> 
> Возможно, вы можете прояснить детали.
> 
> Главное тут, пожалуй, то, что обет принятый "у Будды" имеет совсем другую силу, да и значение. Соискатель таким образом вступает в  развернутые отношения с Тремя Драгоценностями.


Как минимум, на социальном уровне заявляет о своей готовности стать буддистом. Это уже не мало.
Кроме того монах символизирует Сангху, т.е. как бы соединяет нитью человека с Буддой.

----------

Bob (22.09.2010), Саша П. (21.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Чтобы не вводить в заблуждение, как раз так именовать рекомендуется.
> Могу перечислить ряд текстов, где говорится как раз о коренных и дополнительных обязательствах самая или дамцхиг. Сожалею, что это не тексты школ сарма. Слово же обет употреблялось для раннего буддизма и махаяны.


Говориться, с чего же о них не должно говориться если они есть, это не означает что тантрийских обетов нет (хотя как их может не быть когда они по факту есть и их принимают множество людей, помимо самай). не знаю как в ньингма, возможно там их и нет.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Вроде элементарные понятия тантры...
Есть например такое разделение на три типа обетов, обеты пратимокши, обеты бодхичитты и тантрийские обеты, и так же есть тантрийские заветы-обязательства (они же самайя, где-то возможно пишут "обеты самайя", но это именно те обязательства которые есть помимо тантрийских обетов). Есть конечно и списки, от чего же им не быть, например из мне известных есть список из 19 обязательств (самай) пяти семейств татхагат.
Таким образом есть как тантрийские обеты так и тантрийские обязательства (они же самайя).
Поэтому фраза "тантрийские обеты = самайя" неверна (возможно самайя тоже можно назвать обетами, но это вносит путаницу, т.к. есть помимо самай и отдельные тантрийские обеты).
Фраза "обеты - уровень сутры" тоже не верна по факту.
Логос, Вы либо не правильно поняли слова ННР, либо он как-то оговаривал это.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вроде элементарные понятия тантры...


Наличие многих понятий зависит не только от слов, что есть в первоначальном тексте, но и от того, что приносит переводчик от себя.

Относительно обетов тантры и прочего в данный момент говорить своими словами не стану, а прост оприведу цитаты из нескольких текстов тантр и текстов комментариев. 




> Есть например такое разделение на три типа обетов, обеты пратимокши, обеты бодхичитты и тантрийские обеты, и так же есть тантрийские заветы-обязательства (они же самайя, где-то возможно пишут "обеты самайя", но это именно те обязательства которые есть помимо тантрийских обетов). Есть конечно и списки, от чего же им не быть, например из мне известных есть список из 19 обязательств (самай) пяти семейств татхагат.


Эти обязательства относятся не совсем к тантре, они скорее относятся к каждому из семейств. Поэтому назвать их тантрийскими обетами - наверное не самый правильный вариант. А у собственно тантр - самая.

Но чтобы не быть совсем голословным.
Арья-авалокитешвари-бодхисатва-маха-каруна-джняна-бхаса-тантра-нама
Приведу краткие выдержки относительно девяти колесниц и обязательств.
в пятой, шестой и седьмой главах, где говориться о шраваках, пратьекабуддах и бодхисаттвах - упоминается охраняемая нравственная дисциплина (заметьте, что не обеты, а охраняемая дисциплина, что в некотором плане даже точнее. Бханте - вы говорили про предохранитель  :Smilie:  ).
Главы восьмая и далее - говорят об охраняемых обязательствах самая для тантр.

Арья-авалокитешвара-маха-каруника-патая-тантра-нама
Говорит про обязательства самая по отношению к божествам или семействам, а не к классам тантр.

и т.д.
Несколько позже посмотрю комментарий Таранатхи на различные тантры.  :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ...
> Эти обязательства относятся не совсем к тантре, они скорее относятся к каждому из семейств. Поэтому назвать их тантрийскими обетами - наверное не самый правильный вариант. А у собственно тантр - самая.
> ...


Так и написано же что это обязательства из семейств.
Но помимо них есть и обеты.

----------


## Карма Палджор

Перейдем к текстам тантр сарма.
dpal sangs rgyas thams cad dang mnyam par sbyor ba mkha' 'gro ma sgyu ma bde ba'i mchog ces bya ba'i rgyud bla ma - говориться о самая с 3-й по девятую главу
mngon par brjod pa'i rgyud bla ma zhes bya ba - здесь уже упоминаются и обеты или обязательства. Но они относятся к данной тантре. Но также говориться и про самая.
dpal bde mchog 'byung ba zhes bya ba'i rgyud kyi rgyal po chen po - говориться про самая.
и т.д.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так и написано же что это обязательства из семейств.
> Но помимо них есть и обеты.


Александр. Приводите тогда цитаты из тантр, а не из комментариев на них.
В тантрах я вижу слова самая... слово обязательство или обет - встретилось пока только в одной из сарма.
Осталось посмотреть текст Таранатхи  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Александр. Приводите тогда цитаты из тантр, а не из комментариев на них.
> В тантрах я вижу слова самая... слово обязательство или обет - встретилось пока только в одной из сарма.
> Осталось посмотреть текст Таранатхи


Гдеж взять такие цитаты. только знаю что они есть и их дают учителя, их получают многие люди. к тому же всё-таки встретилось, возможно так только в сарма, не знаю, но если и так, то это не значит что их нет вобще как утверждалось выше.
естественно в текстах тантр могут быть обязательства перечисленны, но зачем каждый раз перечислять обеты.

по поводу слов:

samaya - dam-tshig - bonding practice:
A type of behavior or a state of mind, which, when practiced, maintains a close connection with either a certain tantra or a certain spiritual master. Also called: closely bonding practice, close bond. (Jeffrey Hopkins: promise; pledge; vow)

samvara - sdom-pa - vow:
(1) In the Sautrantika, Chittamatra, and Madhyamaka schools other than Gelug Prasangika, the subsidiary awareness (mental factor) to restrain from a certain type of detrimental behavior, which, during a specific ceremony, one has formally promised to restrain from. (2) In the Vaibhashika and Gelug-Prasangika systems, a non-revealing form on a person's mental continuum that performs the same function as in (1) by shaping one's behavior. (Jeffrey Hopkins: vow; bind; tie; fasten; obligation; bring together; collect; discipline)

Glossary


по самому смыслу (и по терминам), самайя (как обязательство) и обеты это разные вещи. и то что их кто-то не получал не значит что их нет или то, что "обеты - уровень сутры", это не так.
как уже упоминал выше есть три типа обетов (samvara, sdom-pa) - пратимокши, бодхичитты и тантрийские. и так же есть тантрийские обязательства-самайя (samaya, dam-tshig).


один вопрос, разве кто-то (кроме Логоса, который их просто не получал) утверждает что тантрийских обетов (помимо обязательств-самайя) нет?

----------

Liza Lyolina (23.09.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Гдеж взять такие цитаты. только знаю что они есть и их дают учителя, их получают многие люди. к тому же всё-таки встретилось, возможно так только в сарма, не знаю, но если и так, то это не значит что их нет вобще как утверждалось выше.
> естественно в текстах тантр могут быть обязательства перечисленны, но зачем каждый раз перечислять обеты.


Затем, что в тантрах обеты практически не прописываются. Даже в тантрах сарма. Прописываются в основном самая. Как говориться, если учитель что-то добавляет, смотрим в коренной текст тантры и там добавления можем и не найти. Из тантр, что просмотрел, только в одной были указаны собственно обязательства (которые не самая).




> по поводу слов:


Ок. По поводу слов смотрим в словарь Эрика. И читаем

sdom pa gsum
[TRS 108-1]; the three vows, 1) [so thar gyi, byang chub sems dpa'i, gsang sngags kyi]. 2) [so thar gyi, bsam gtan gyi, zag med kyi]; Three Vows. Pratimoksha {so thar} bodhisattva vows {byang sems kyi sdom pa} and the mantra vows {gsang sngags kyi *dam tshig*}. Syn {sdom pa gsum}; trisamvara, three vows [RY]

Получаем, что надо смотреть в каждую конкретную тантру на предмет обязательств.
Что касается обетов, то лучше обращаться к тому учителю у которого получается вангкур для разъяснений. Поскольку если потом возникнут сомнения в отношении практики и учителя - то это будет весьма плохо. Но если учитель говорит по сути например тех же обетов пратимокши и бодхисаттвы как воздерживаться от вреда и приносить пользу. Ну и указывает основные обязательства (можно их назвать самая) по отношению к практике, то лучше придерживаться всё же его высказываний.
Тем более что если в практике тантры была нарушена самая, но при этом остальные обеты не были нарушены (поскольку там не прописываются правила, связанные с тантрой), то результат не заставит себя ждать.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.09.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

> Затем, что в тантрах обеты практически не прописываются. Даже в тантрах сарма. Прописываются в основном самая.


На всякий случай, посмотрел в поиск про тантрические обеты. http://students.washington.edu/atchu...ric%20Vows.htm 
Может быть не  совсем понятно, что же тогда люди просят. Прям-таки приходят к Ламе и просят. Дайте, говорят, мне тантрические обеты, и все тут.

И вот, например, что у Берзина: 

The common root tantric vows and those specific to Kalachakra both entail a promise to refrain from eight thick actions (sbom-po, heavy actions) that weaken meditation practice and hamper progress along the anuttarayoga tantra path. The damage we inflict is proportionate to the number and strength of the binding factors (kun-dkris) that accompany them. As with the forty-six faulty actions that we promise to refrain from with the secondary bodhisattva vows, committing any of the eight, even with all four binding factors present, does not rid us of our tantric vows.
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...c_pledges.html

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Затем, что в тантрах обеты практически не прописываются.


не прописываются не значит что их нет.




> Ок. По поводу слов смотрим в словарь Эрика. И читаем
> sdom pa gsum
> [TRS 108-1]; the three vows, 1) [so thar gyi, byang chub sems dpa'i, gsang sngags kyi]. 2) [so thar gyi, bsam gtan gyi, zag med kyi]; Three Vows. Pratimoksha {so thar} bodhisattva vows {byang sems kyi sdom pa} and the mantra vows {gsang sngags kyi *dam tshig*}. Syn {sdom pa gsum}; trisamvara, three vows [RY]


Интересно, тут это синоним, но это путаницы. Написано ведь "trisamvara" а это три типа обетов (samvara - обет) (третий тантрийский), а самайя это "samaya" о которой здесь нет речи.




> Получаем, что надо смотреть в каждую конкретную тантру на предмет обязательств.


Да с обязательства ясно, говориться о обетах.


Даже нашёл объяснение это путаницы:



> *Тройственная дисциплина ануттарайога-тантры: поведение, обеты, обязательства*
> 
> В классической тибетской традиции этика в тантре, как правило, формулируется на основе описания трех составных частей дисциплины, соответствующей данной тантре. Вначале описывается правильное, или ваджрное, поведение, это раздел, общий для всех тантр. Далее идут моральные предписания, касающиеся того, что необходимо делать, и моральные запрещения - того, чего делать не надо. Здесь возникает некоторая путаница. Дело в том, что в коренных текстах тантр для описания того, “что делать” и “чего не делать”, используются в противоположных значениях два различных тибетских термина: домпа и дамциг, причем некоторые авторы считают, что эти понятия являются синонимами. Согласно сложившейся в России традиции, первое понятие, домпа (тибет. sdom pa, санскр. sambara, англ. vow), дословно переводимое как самоограничение, удержание, чаще всего используется в смысле “что делать” и называется обязательством. Второе понятие, дамциг (тибет. dam tshig, санскр. samaya, англ. pledge), переводимое с тибетского как клятва, или слово чести, называется обетом и используется в смысле “чего не делать”.
> 
> Таким образом, обычно в коренных текстах после описания правильного поведения идет описание обязательств *и* обетов. Кроме того, в коренных текстах тантр в обязательном порядке объясняется польза от следования должному, вред от нарушений и способы восстановления нарушенных обетов и обязательств.


Джампал Пунцог "Драгоценное собрание тантрийской этики"

Вот так и появляется самайи = тантрийские обеты (а просто тантрийских обетов якобы не существует), хотя это разные вещи, с разным смыслом и для них используются разные термины, как тибетских так и санскритских.

Также в книге Джампал Пунцог разграничены обеты и обязательства, как пример:

Правильное поведение
*Обеты*. Четырнадцать коренных тантрийских падений
а дальше уже обязательства, как пример:
Обеты-*обязательства* в крия тантре

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

грубо говоря обеты это то что не нужно делать, а обязательства это то что следует делать.

----------


## Dondhup

Джампал Пунцог "Драгоценное собрание тантрийской этики" - если я не ошибаюсь это не канонический буддийский текст, более того он написан русским который не имел разрешении такие серьезные работы писать.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> не прописываются не значит что их нет.


И одновременно не означает, что они есть. Вариация - подразумевается, считаться приемлемой просто не может.




> Интересно, тут это синоним, но это путаницы. Написано ведь "trisamvara" а это три типа обетов (samvara - обет) (третий тантрийский), а самайя это "samaya" о которой здесь нет речи.


Одно из значений слова самвара - ограничение или религиозное предписание, если смотреть на санскрите. Слово обет может здесь как применяться, так и не применяться.
Самая также имеет много значений на санскрите, куда включаются обещание, договоренность, правило, закон, ограничение, предписание и пр.
То есть если рассматривать санскрит, то значения достаточно близки.

Что же касается собственно обетов, то сказано:
Хотя и существует *бесчисленное количество обязательств* в Кама длинной ранних переводов, традиции катер, и тем, что провозглашается в сарма, но здесь разъясняются *общие самая разделов тантр*.

Цитата взята из трактата пандита Пема Вангьяла (трактат присутствует в одном из томов собрания Кама). Сейчас как раз просматриваю текст. 





> Да с обязательства ясно, говориться о обетах.


Это лишь спор о словах. В частности словах, что используют переводчики.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (22.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

filoleg,
1. если они даются, как их может не быть.
2. Общие коренные тантрические обеты (Common Root Tantric Vows) это что?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> filoleg,
> 1. если они даются, как их может не быть.
> 2. Общие коренные тантрические обеты (Common Root Tantric Vows) это что?


См. выше. Что написано не Берзиным, а взято из трактата Пема Вангьяла.
Вспомнилось с одного ванга, который получал  когда-то. Это относительно того, что нельзя делать (это ведь вы Александр прописали как обет  :Smilie:  ).
На одном из вангов было сказано, что нельзя обижать птиц и собак определенного цвета, что являлось обязательствами, связанными с практикой. Так что вам и ограничение (то есть с вашей точки зрения - обет), которое является обязательством (то есть самая) с точки зрения определенной тантры.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> См. выше. Что написано не Берзиным, а взято из трактата Пема Вангьяла.


Так а всё-таки "Общие коренные тантрические обеты (Common Root Tantric Vows) это что? 
Берзин не сам их придумал и учителя дающие тантр.обеты явно не у Берзина их принимали.
И что написано у Пема Вангьяла, "здесь разъясняются общие самая разделов тантр"? ну и что, а обеты тут причём. есть тантр.самайи и есть тантр.обеты.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> На одном из вангов было сказано, что нельзя обижать птиц и собак определенного цвета, что являлось обязательствами, связанными с практикой. Так что вам и ограничение (то есть с вашей точки зрения - обет), которое является обязательством (то есть самая) с точки зрения определенной тантры.


там было указано "грубо говоря", а так помимо основных обетов конечно обязательства могут быть какие угодно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Так а всё-таки "Общие коренные тантрические обеты (Common Root Tantric Vows) это что? 
> Берзин не сам их придумал и учителя дающие тантр.обеты явно не у Берзина их принимали.
> И что написано у Пема Вангьяла, "здесь разъясняются общие самая разделов тантр"? ну и что, а обеты тут причём. есть тантр.самайи и есть тантр.обеты.


Александр. Текст Пема Вангьяла как раз разъясняет три раздела обетов.
И цитата из его трактата взята как раз в отношении т.н. обетов тантр. Если его высказывание противоречит высказыванию Берзина, то Пема Вангьял для меня всё-таки ближе  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> там было указано "грубо говоря", а так помимо основных обетов конечно обязательства могут быть какие угодно.


Ваше высказывание - обеты - чтобы что-то не делать, обязательства - чтобы что-то делать. 
Обязательства могут быть и чтобы что-то не делать. Обеты могут быть и чтобы что-то делать. Значение на санскрите, что приводил, достаточно ясное.

----------

Нандзед Дордже (23.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Как говорил Шераб лама дамциг как обеты-самайя относятся только к тантре, остальные обязательства Пратимокши и бодхисаттвы это домпа и лабджя. То чему следует следовать и то в чем следует обучаться.

----------

filoleg (22.09.2010), Иван Денисов (26.09.2010), Нандзед Дордже (23.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Александр. Текст Пема Вангьяла как раз разъясняет три раздела обетов.
> И цитата из его трактата взята как раз в отношении т.н. обетов тантр. Если его высказывание противоречит высказыванию Берзина, то Пема Вангьял для меня всё-таки ближе


Из цитаты:
"Хотя и существует бесчисленное количество обязательств в Кама длинной ранних переводов, традиции катер, и тем, что провозглашается в сарма, но здесь разъясняются общие самая разделов тантр."
видно что только рассматриваются "общие самая", либо цитата не полная.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Из цитаты:
> "Хотя и существует бесчисленное количество обязательств в Кама длинной ранних переводов, традиции катер, и тем, что провозглашается в сарма, но здесь разъясняются общие самая разделов тантр."
> видно что только рассматриваются "общие самая", либо цитата не полная.


Цитата как раз полная. почитайте тантры, прежде чем говорить в общем пр овсе тантры сразу. И желательно читать без слов "подразумевается" и пр.

----------


## куру хунг

В Тантре есть конечно обеты(самая), просто Логос немного не уточнил, что он имел ввиду под под обетами Сутры, обеты личного освобождения(или обеты отречения), а не вообще обеты(эт внутридэошный такой слэнг, иной раз забываемся оговариватся) 
 Крайне важно понимать, что обеты(самая, обязательства.....) в Тантре и Сутре, имеют в своей основе совершенно различные принципы.

 В Сутре исходят из принципа отречения, и весь смысл обетов сводится к тому, что те или иные явления(проявления), априори мешающие на Пути к Освобождению(Просветлению), так или иначе практикующий старается устранить из своей жизни. А именно-не врать , не прелюбодействовать, не пить и т. д.
 Всё это практикующий старается убрать, устранить, уничтожить, отречься и т. д., отсюда и пресловутый *принцип отречения*, так сильно многих раздражающий.

 В обетах(самаях) Тантры в основе лежит *принцип преображения*.
 И исходя из него практикующим Ваджраяну рекомендуется во всех бесчисленных проявлениях самсары видеть Мудрость Просветления.
 То есть-все люди-Будды, все звуки-мантры и т. д.
 В текстах можно найти великое множество списков обетов(самай) для разных тантр, циклов учений , практик и т. д.
 И надо заметить в этих списках всегда есть и обеты уровня Сутры.
 Так же особняком стоят обеты выполнять практику какое то энное количество раз. ИМХО-их скорее то же можно отнести к обетам уровня Сутры.

 У практикующих тиб. буддизм на БФ, особо среди "реформированных", давно замечена одна забавная глупость.
 Наверное стараясь подчеркнуть ряд собственных добродетелей(и надо понимать, особо на скромность упирают), они постоянно любят, гнать примерно следующую телегу:

 " Я мелкая и ничтожная личность, куды мине до тантры. Я токмо собираю накопления мудрости и заслуги, развиваю бодхичиту и отречение от самсары.
 Ибо в наш век упадка Дхармы, мы все имеем чудовищно ничтожные способности, что б практиковать Тантру. И надо быть очень самонадеянным типом, что на саму Тантру замахиваться. Посмотрите на этих самовлюблённых  уродов, которые изображают из себя практиков тантры. Тут бы благое перерождение обрести, а оне на Тантру замахиваться. Надобно вначале долгие годы(кальпы) упражняться в отречении от самсара, в понимании пустотности, в накоплении благих заслуг", ну и т.д. и т. п. Дальше не буду, все читали.

 Бесспорно, принцип преображения-не легко понять и использовать в практике и жизни, и тут ошибок может быть немало.
 Но не пытаясь его понять и практиковать, практикую на уровне Сутры(отречения), вообще невозможно, хоть как то перейти к практике Ваджраяны. Чрезмерная боязнь ошибок в этом деле, колоссальное препятствие в практике.

 Это я говорю к тому, что б объяснить, что совершенно неправильно, долгие годы себя принуждать исключительно к практике отречения. И ждать, что не пытаясь, хоть как то пробовать принцип преображения, они, эти способности к преображения, как то сами собой, чудесным образом появятся.
 Это глупость законченная.

 Я к тому, что упрёки типа- да как можно практиковать принцип преображения, и тем более брать обеты Тантры, если преображать и видеть всё в чистом видении-не особо получается?
 И не получится, если не пробовать. Точно так же не получится, сразу водить авто, если до этого разъезжал только на роликах.

 Глупо думать-*вот я ещё немного поотрекаюсь(годков 20-30), и как только почувствую, что начинаю всех повально видеть буддами, все звуки мантрами, а все клеши-мудростями, вот тогда то я и возьму обеты Ваджраяны. Дабы их не нарушать.
 И уж как зачну, как зачну практиковать тантры, и посмотрю на этих самодовольных типчиков, которые мнили себя практиками тантры.
 Утру на...всем носы. Ха-ха.. *  :Wink: 

 Так вот. Как крути не верти, всё равно, придётся обеты Тантры(да и про Дзогчен, собссно, то же самое) нарушать. В этом нет никакого криминала. Так же как невозможно сразу водить авто. Это заложено в самом учении. 
 Хотя бы потому, что существуют практики очищения и подношения(цоги, пуджи, ганапуджи и т. д.). 

 Все начинающие практиковать Тантру и Дзогчен, всегда находятся в ситуации, что в начале пути можно только незначительное количество явлений самсары  преображать или самоосвобождать. Но со временем эти способности увеличиваются. Только так , и никак по другому.
 Ни к чему ждать, что практикуя отречение, вдруг в какой то момент к вам Манджушри с небес спустится и скажет-
 -Ну всё батенька, Вы боддхисатва 1-го(2-го, 3-го 10-го) бхуми, можете спокойно приступать к практике Махамудры. :Embarrassment:

----------

filoleg (22.09.2010), Jamtso (22.09.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.09.2010), Марина В (22.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Говорится о 14-ти основных обетах тантры. Также внутри самих тантр могут быть уже не знаю обеты или мягче того обязательства. Например, принимающие посвящение в Хаягриву принимают обет или обязательство не кушать мясо конины. Но скорее всего это тоже обеты дамциг, может ошибаюсь.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Цитата как раз полная. почитайте тантры, прежде чем говорить в общем пр овсе тантры сразу. И желательно читать без слов "подразумевается" и пр.


Про все тантры никто не говорил, говорилось что есть тантр.обеты и тантр.самайя, а где они отсутствуют или их не дают это уже другой вопрос.

Вот тут понятно:



> В Тантре есть конечно обеты(самая), просто Логос немного не уточнил, что он имел ввиду под под обетами Сутры, обеты личного освобождения(или обеты отречения), а не вообще обеты(эт внутридэошный такой слэнг, иной раз забываемся оговариватся)


спасибо.

Но тантр.обеты это не обязательно самайя.



> МАНТРАЯНА
> ...
> После получения тантрического посвящения следует соблюдать данные в ходе этого ритуала клятвы *и* обеты.


_Из Гарвардских лекций._

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Втретий раз:

Самайя:
Принятие уполномочивающего посвящения также предполагает установление определенных «близких связей» (dam-tshig, санскр. самайя — клятва, слово чести, священное обязательство, тесная связь). Установление близких связей подразумевает конструктивные или этически нейтральные действия, благоприятные для духовной практики, которые мы обещаем выполнять.

Обеты:
Обеты (sdom-pa) устанавливают нормы, которые мы обещаем не нарушать.

Основные понятия тантры

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> у:
>  Так вот. Как крути не верти, всё равно, придётся обеты Тантры(да и про Дзогчен, собссно, то же самое) нарушать. В этом нет никакого криминала. Так же как невозможно сразу водить авто. Это заложено в самом учении. 
>  Хотя бы потому, что существуют практики очищения и подношения(цоги, пуджи, ганапуджи и т. д.).


Совершенно верно, что обеты нарушаются, но насчет "все равно придется" вопрос. Некоторые у кого дисциплина хороша не нарушают обеты. Но такой текст есть - Раскаяние-молитва о нарушениях тантрических обетов для нарушителей) Геше Джампа Тинлей говорил что все мы нарушители самай, поскольку раз мы встретились с тантрой, мы уже встречались с ней в прошлых жизнях, но раз мы родились опять тут, то не все так было хорошо в практике и наши друзья из прошлых жизней которые практиковали чуть лучше сострадают сейчас нам из чистых земель.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Про все тантры никто не говорил, говорилось что есть тантр.обеты и тантр.самайя, а где они отсутствуют или их не дают это уже другой вопрос.


Санскритскую терминологию привел. Цитату из Пема Вангьяла также.
Вполне достаточно. 





> Но тантр.обеты это не обязательно самайя.


самая это не обязательно то, что необходимо делать. Это и то, от чего необходимо отказываться. То есть обязательства или предписания.

_Из Гарвардских лекций._[/QUOTE]

И что же из них клятва  :Smilie: 
Это так... к слову...

----------


## Карма Палджор

Повторюсь.
Одно из значений слова самвара - ограничение или религиозное предписание, если смотреть на санскрите. Слово обет может здесь как применяться, так и не применяться.
Самая также имеет много значений на санскрите, куда включаются обещание, договоренность, правило, закон, ограничение, предписание и пр.
То есть если рассматривать санскрит, то значения достаточно близки.

Что же касается собственно обетов, то сказано:
Хотя и существует бесчисленное количество обязательств в Кама длинной ранних переводов, традиции катер, и тем, что провозглашается в сарма, но здесь разъясняются общие самая разделов тантр.

Цитата взята из трактата пандита Пема Вангьяла (трактат присутствует в одном из томов собрания Кама).

Выбирая между Берзиным и Пема Вангьялом (чьи слова присутствуют в Кама), я склоняюсь в сторону Пема Вангьяла.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Что клятва а что обет может описываться в текстах, например когда когда говориться о коренных обетах тантры то это обеты.
Берзин тут причём тоже не понятно, есть например тексты Цонкапы и Панчен ламы.

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Логос, Вы либо не правильно поняли слова ННР, либо он как-то оговаривал это.


То,что говорил Ринпоче, я привел практически дословно. Относительно понимания - тут конечно все мы не застрахованы, если у Вас есть уверенность в ином значении этих слов лучшим, на мой взгляд, будет посетить ретрит и спросить у ЧННР самостоятельно. )
Что касается обсуждаемого вопроса, обетов и самай,  filoleg и Куру хунг написали уже всё куда лучше, чем смог бы я.  :Smilie:

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> То,что говорил Ринпоче, я привел практически дословно. Относительно понимания - тут конечно все мы не застрахованы, если у Вас есть уверенность в ином значении этих слов лучшим, на мой взгляд, будет посетить ретрит и спросить у ЧННР самостоятельно. )
> Что касается обсуждаемого вопроса, обетов и самай,  filoleg и Куру хунг написали уже всё куда лучше, чем смог бы я.


Только Куру Хунг вполне ясно пояснил ваши слова:
_просто Логос немного не уточнил, что он имел ввиду под под обетами Сутры, обеты личного освобождения(или обеты отречения), а не вообще обеты(эт внутридэошный такой слэнг, иной раз забываемся оговариватся)_

т.е. не все обеты это обеты сутры, вы видимо имели только ввиду (по подсказке Куру Хунга) обеты личного освобождения, а это существенная разница, т.к. всё-таки есть и тантрические обеты.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Только Куру Хунг вполне ясно пояснил ваши слова:
> _просто Логос немного не уточнил, что он имел ввиду под под обетами Сутры, обеты личного освобождения(или обеты отречения), а не вообще обеты(эт внутридэошный такой слэнг, иной раз забываемся оговариватся)_
> 
> т.е. не все обеты это обеты сутры, вы видимо имели только ввиду (по подсказке Куру Хунга) обеты личного освобождения, а это существенная разница, т.к. всё-таки есть и тантрические обеты.


Вопрос в том как называть нечто. Можно назвать обязательствами, можно обетами. Можно назвать тем, что связывает и многими другими названиями.




> т.е. не все обеты это обеты сутры, вы видимо имели только ввиду (по подсказке Куру Хунга) обеты личного освобождения, а это существенная разница, т.к. всё-таки есть и тантрические обеты.


Александр. Очень интересно построена фраза. вы имели только в виду ..., так как всё-таки есть...

Можно сказать, что есть обязательства по воздержанию от коренных падений. Что и будет сутью обетов или предписания (возможно этот термин более точный). 
Ну а относительно значения самвара и самая вам уже писал. Можете сам ив санскритских словарях посмотреть.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (22.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (22.09.2010)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Александр, какова для Вас цель данной дискуссии - прояснить для себя некоторые моменты относительно обетов, самай  или  кто что имел ввиду, как и кого понял, кто как выразился?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Вопрос в том как называть нечто. Можно назвать обязательствами, можно обетами. Можно назвать тем, что связывает и многими другими названиями.


Вобщем да, не стоило мне так категорично.




> Можно сказать, что есть обязательства по воздержанию от коренных падений. Что и будет сутью обетов или предписания (возможно этот термин более точный).


Согласен, главное соблюдать.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Александр, какова для Вас цель данной дискуссии


Никакой. Просто фраза "обеты это уровень сутры", как "внутридэошный" слэнг нуждалась в пояснении, "обеты [личного освобождения] это уровень сутры".

----------


## Саша П.

Представился большой такой  поселковый облупившийся  информационный шит, где под стеклом висят  черно-белые  вылинялые в фас и в профиль фото, с надписью: "Нарушители Самайи".

----------

Денис Евгеньев (24.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Представился большой такой  поселковый облупившийся  информационный шит, где под стеклом висят  черно-белые  вылинялые в фас и в профиль фото, с надписью: "Нарушители Самайи".


Это ни при чем кажется.

----------


## Майя П

> Представился большой такой  поселковый облупившийся  информационный шит, где под стеклом висят  черно-белые  вылинялые в фас и в профиль фото, с надписью: "Нарушители Самайи".


а теперь представьте такой щит на форуме и аватарки  :Wink:

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Отличный рассказ, спасибо автору! Все всегда бывает гораздо прозаичнее чем хотелось стихами. Диме в Иркутск привет.

----------


## Саша П.

> Это ни при чем кажется.


На то они и кажимости, куда без них.

----------


## Саша П.

> а теперь представьте такой щит на форуме и аватарки


 И пожизненный цик без гвоздей.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Все нормально.

----------


## Саша П.

Цик, разумеется, ваджрный.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Никакой. Просто фраза "обеты это уровень сутры", как "внутридэошный" слэнг нуждалась в пояснении, "обеты [личного освобождения] это уровень сутры".


Хотя "обеты [личного освобождения] это уровень сутры", они всё же не оставляются и на уровне тантры, так в Гелуг по крайней мере.

----------

Liza Lyolina (23.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Очень рад за последователей Карма-Кагью, у которых есть такой замечательный Учитель как Е.С. Ургьен Тринле Дордже, который даже на цоге запретил употреблять алкоголь.




> The use of alcohol and meat for Tsok offerings is also not acceptable. His Holiness quoted spiritual
> masters from the past who had condemned the practice of using Tsok as an excuse for eating meat
> and drinking alcohol. Leaving absolutely no room for interpretation, Karmapa said that anyone
> who uses meat and alcohol as Tsok is not part of Karmapa’s lineage. If the practice is at the level
> where Mahakala really comes and actually drinks the alcohol and eats the meat then it may be
> justified but otherwise we should use fruit!

----------

Liza Lyolina (26.09.2010)

----------


## Иван Денисов

> Очень рад за последователей Карма-Кагью, у которых есть такой замечательный Учитель как Е.С. Ургьен Тринле Дордже, который даже на цоге запретил употреблять алкоголь.


Это очень странно. Ведь запрещение на цоге употребить каплю алкоголя - препятствие к реализации собственных учеников, поскольку это прямо противоречит тантрическим самайя употребления мяса и алкоголя на цоге. Либо неправильно поняли, либо встаёт вопрос об аутентичности мастера (без призыва в дальнейшем это обсуждать).

----------


## Саша П.

"If the practice is at the level where Mahakala really comes and actually drinks the alcohol and eats the meat then it may be justified but otherwise we should use fruit! "

Очень четко сказано, между прочим.
Сам факт участия в церемонии еще не повод. Повод - уровень.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Это очень странно. Ведь запрещение на цоге употребить каплю алкоголя - препятствие к реализации собственных учеников, поскольку это прямо противоречит тантрическим самайя употребления мяса и алкоголя на цоге. Либо неправильно поняли, либо встаёт вопрос об аутентичности мастера (без призыва в дальнейшем это обсуждать).


Самайя они разные бывают, а алкоголь и мясо это в первую очередь символы, например для бывших алкоголиков есть такой совет:



> Если раньше мы были алкоголиками и употребление даже капли спиртного может заставить нас вернуться к алкоголизму, мы можем представлять себе, что во время цога употребляем алкоголь вместе со всеми. Делая это, мы можем просто изображать принятие алкоголя, не делая этого на самом деле.


и дальше



> Выполняя подношение цога дома, мы можем заменять алкоголь на чай или сок.


Думаете при цоге, по сути подношении, будды обидятся что им поднесли чай вместо алкоголя?  :Smilie:  а подношения всегда были по сути накоплением заслуг, и алкоголь или чай сами по себе эти заслуги не принесут.

----------

Liza Lyolina (26.09.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

С цогом не все так просто, есть наставления разных Учителей. В конце концов разным ученикам могу даваться разные наставления.

----------


## Dondhup

> Представился большой такой  поселковый облупившийся  информационный шит, где под стеклом висят  черно-белые  вылинялые в фас и в профиль фото, с надписью: "Нарушители Самайи".


ТОЧНО

----------

Денис Евгеньев (27.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.10.2010), Саша П. (27.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> С цогом не все так просто, есть наставления разных Учителей. В конце концов разным ученикам могу даваться разные наставления.


Верно, и если Учитель вводит такие правила, то не думаю что он повредит своим ученикам. За них собственно и рад.

----------


## Dondhup

С другой стороны есть принципиальный подход - если наставления Учителя противоречат канону можно  им не следовать  :Wink:

----------


## Майя П

> С другой стороны есть принципиальный подход - если наставления Учителя противоречат канону можно  им не следовать


и тогда нужно искать другого учителя  :EEK!: 
А как вам такой гипотетичный вариант: учитель отправляет воровать...., чтобы проверить преданность...

----------


## Юй Кан

> С другой стороны есть принципиальный подход - если наставления Учителя противоречат канону можно  им не следовать


Наверное, для этого нужно знать Канон (со всеми его комментариями) гораздо лучше, чем его знает учитель?

----------


## Dondhup

Вариантов может быть несколько :
1) Не правильно поняты действия Учителя, например Учитель был монахом но настало время ему вести себя как великий йогин, пример были
2) Ученик неправильно понял наставления Учителя
3) Учитель действительно дал неверные наставления
Речь идет не об осуждении Учителя или отказе от Учителя а не о выполнении того что он сказал.

Вот пример ситуация с "новой кампой" или опять же сектантские высказывания одного известного западного проповедника.

----------


## Dondhup

> и тогда нужно искать другого учителя 
> А как вам такой гипотетичный вариант: учитель отправляет воровать...., чтобы проверить преданность...


В Ваджраяне и не такое было. Когда например отправляют воровать ученика  :Smilie:  Причем украсть для Учителя ни кого нибудь а непальскую принцессу  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Вывод - подходить к вопросу стоит внимательно и гибко  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

В действиях учителя может быть только один большой огрех -- отсутствие сострадания. Остальные его деяния можно истолковать по-разному.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (27.09.2010), Игорь Канунников (04.10.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> В Ваджраяне и не такое было. Когда например отправляют воровать ученика  Причем украсть для Учителя ни кого нибудь а непальскую принцессу



а как же наставление канона, про воровство?  :EEK!: 
значит вы себе противоречите? или что то еще?

----------


## Нико

> а как же наставление канона, про воровство? 
> значит вы себе противоречите? или что то еще?


Каноны разные бывают. То, что противопоказано в Тхераваде. разрешено в учениях Парамитаяны и Ваджраяны. Все зависит от мотивации...

----------

Dondhup (28.09.2010)

----------


## Юй Кан

Вспоминаю наставление МЖ сыну: "Помни, что у тебя есть совесть, и делай что хочешь!" : )

----------


## Нико

> Вспоминаю наставление МЖ сыну: "Помни, что у тебя есть совесть, и делай что хочешь!" : )


А кто есть МЖ? 

Дело тут не в совести, наверное, а в бодхичитте. Это ведь не одно и то же?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Кстати ещё о обетах:



> (4) Оставлять учения махаяны и выдвигать собственные учения.
> 
> Это означает, что мы отказываемся от правильных учений по какой-то теме, касающейся бодхисаттв, например, о нравственном поведении, и разрабатываем вместо них правдоподобные, но ведущие в ложном направлении инструкции по той же теме, заявляем, что они аутентичны, а затем учим им других, чтобы приобрести в их лице последователей.  Пример такого падения – когда учителя, которые стремятся не упустить перспективных учеников, поощряют их свободное нравственное поведение и объясняют, что любой тип действий приемлем до тех пор, пока не вредит другим. Но не обязательно быть учителем, чтобы совершить это падение. Мы можем совершить его даже во время обычного разговора с другими.

----------


## Dondhup

Если говорить о махасиддхах, обладающих непосредственным восприятием причины и результата, то их действия могли с обыденной точки зрения казаться нарушением нравственности, но таковыми не является.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Безусловно речь не о махасиддхах, о учениках.

----------


## Dondhup

Все не так просто и однозначно  :Smilie: 
Практика нравственности - то же метод.

----------

